# The TC Top 100+ Modern Classical Music List, version 2



## Toddlertoddy

Criteria

1. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-comp2.html
2. However, the modern composers may have also composed Romantic pieces, so we will remove them. "Them" will be determined by participants who feel that it is too Romantic to be Modern by commenting that they disagree with a nomination. This will start a separate vote to see if it is modern or not and majority will win.
3. Film music is not allowed, but adaptations by the composer are (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

Is everyone OK with this?

If it is, I'll start the round soon.


----------



## mmsbls

I noticed a number of modern composers not on the DDD modern lists (for example, William Alwyn, Frank Bridge, Michael Nyman, Eduard Tubin, and Havergal Brian). I'm not sure I would nominate any of their works, but I imagine someone might want to nominate a modern work by someone not on those lists. Is there a way to do this? Can people nominate a work and ask if that work is OK?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Yes, it's okay if the majority say it's okay (or we reach a consensus).


----------



## SuperTonic

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cygnenoir

I'm ready, but first I need a good night's sleep


----------



## pjang23

Just add in mmsbls's suggestion for unlisted modern composers (Medtner is another omission) and that composers in the romantic section are not allowed, and the rules look good to me.


----------



## Trout

I think, from the DDD list, Bax and Korngold should be ineligible. Other composers that are not on the DDD list, but are considered romantic (though most of these do not seem likely to make the list anyways): 

Alfvén
Arensky
Auber
Bottesini
Boulanger
Bridge
Chaminade
Cilea
Coleridge-Taylor
Dargomïzhsky
Dohnányi
Duparc
Fibich
Foote
Franz
Giordano
Gretchaninov
Guilmant
Hahn
Halévy
Ippolitov-Ivanov
Medtner
Moszkowski
Myaskovsky
Nicolai
Novák
Paderewski
Parry
Pfitzner
Raff
Reinecke
Rheinberger
Schumann, Clara
Sinding
Stenhammar
Suk
Taneyev
Thomas
Tournemire
Vierne
Vieuxtemps
Wolf-Ferrari


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Trout said:


> I think, from the DDD list, Bax and Korngold should be ineligible. Other composers that are not on the DDD list, but are considered romantic (though most of these do not seem likely to make the list anyways):
> 
> Zemlinsky


Zemlinsky is listed as modern on the DDD list, but he definitely has some Romantic works as well. He should be treated with care.


----------



## Trout

Toddlertoddy said:


> Zemlinsky is listed as modern on the DDD list, but he definitely has some Romantic works as well. He should be treated with care.


Yes, thanks for that.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 1: Nominations*
for Positions 1 to 10

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...I feel like it (probably 48-60 hours?)[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
3. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
6. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
7. Berg: Violin Concerto
8. Stravinsky: Petrushka
9. Part: Tabula Rasa
10. Stravinsky: The Firebird
11. Crumb: Black Angels
12. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
13. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
14. Varese: Ameriques
15. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

And regarding Bax and Korngold (who probably won't be nominated until further on), I agree.


----------



## pjang23

1. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
5. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet No.8
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
9. Britten: War Requiem
10. Barber: Violin Concerto
11. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
12. Berg: Wozzeck
13. Shostakovich: Symphony No.5
14. Berg: Violin Concerto
15. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## Cygnenoir

> 1. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune





> 6. Debussy: La Mer


I want to challenge these two.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
3. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
6. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
7. Stravinsky: The Firebird
8. Ligeti: Etudes for piano
9. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Debussy: Preludes, Set 1 & 2
12. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
13. Crumb: Black Angels
14. Stravinsky: Petrushka
15. Bartok: Music for strings, percussion and celeste


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
2. Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
3. Berg - Wozzek
4. Shostakovich - Symphony #5
5. Messiaen - Quatuor por la fin du temps
6. Prokofiev - Symphony # 5
7. Barber - Adagio for Strings
8. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
9. Shostakovich Symphony #10
10. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
11. Stravinsky - The Firebird
12. Berg - Violin Concerto
13. Ligeti - Etudes for Piano
14. Britten - Peter Grimes
15. Bartok - String Quartet #4

EDIT: Changed my 15th vote from Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony #1 to Bartok String Quartet #4.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> I want to challenge these two.


Me too.

Now we do a separate vote?

And btw, IMSLP says La mer is romantic while Prelude a.... is early 20th century, however I still think it's romantic (or impressionist, if you will).


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Shostakovich: Symphony No.5	
2.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3	
3.	Shostakovitch: Piano Concerto # 1	
4.	Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis	
5.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet	
6.	Part: Tabula Rasa	
7.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé	
8.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5	
9.	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring	
10.	Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony	
11.	Copland: Appalachian Spring	
12.	Janáček: String Quartet #2	
13.	Berg: Violin Concerto	
14.	Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra	
15.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps


----------



## PetrB

pjang23 said:


> Just add in mmsbls's suggestion for unlisted modern composers (Medtner is another omission) and that composers in the romantic section are not allowed, and the rules look good to me.


Regardless of dates, Medtner is a wholly romantic style composer. Sorry


----------



## PetrB

Toddlertoddy said:


> Me too.
> 
> Now we do a separate vote?
> 
> And btw, IMSLP says La mer is romantic while Prelude a.... is early 20th century, however I still think it's romantic (or impressionist, if you will).


Oh God, people relying upon shaky and dubious internet sources vs. Groves, or Similar. Debussy is THE first Modern composer, period.


----------



## PetrB

The reason I revile these lists on TC, and think they represent any classical community more than badly, is the lack of actual research to understand that dates or not, for example, Medtner is a late romantic composer - regardless if one fan has decided for themselves he is 'modern,' or that poor Samuel Barber -- who wrote many another finely crafted, finer and more profound piece of music than "Adagio for Strings," ends up being proposed as a contender for that very early effort, an extracted movement from a string quartet later orchestrated for string orchestra. If Barber were to be on a list of modern composers, what would best represent him there would be his later piano concerto....




or his serial Piano Sonata... not the Adagio for Strings. C'mon already!

Does anyone think to propose that any composer, regardless of date, who is 'late late romantic' and wrote fine music, but music of no influence, might not belong on a list intended to inform about 'modern' composers? Rachmaninoff, Barber, Nielsen, and a number of other otherwise fine composers then would be excluded. The question is, how really interested in truly 'modern' music is this collective TC crowd, and do they wish to inform or merely indulge themselves in another bout of collective mutual back-slapping?

As it is now and seems to have similarly run in the other TC lists, this really sloppy approach ends up making a list of empirical favorites as chosen by the general public of classical music fans, and that is all these things end up saying - what the empirical taste of the average taste of the most general of the classical music fans is about - and at this moment. There is nothing so terribly profound about that, nor is it really being 'responsible' in putting forward a list of information for the even less well-informed.

If there were not the slightest pretext of such lists being put forth 'to inform' then it would just be a bit of in-house self-indulgent 'fun.' As it is, it IS a bunch of enthusiasts washing each others hands, to put it as politely as possible.

P.s. Yes, I know, other than that, I am not participating, don't have to, could ignore it -- though it is rather difficult with the percentage of 'poll / list' projects littering this site --and knowing it will do nothing to turn the tide. Intended to serve, I think they only lessen the impression of earnestness of this site, and reduces it to the type of empirical blog / zine / Amazon reviewer lists of 'the top ten piano concert,' and simile.

Let it wash ashore, flotsam and jetsam an' all. Another bad, shaky list including composers not remotely considered modern, or individual composers represented by their least representative works.

I really wouldn't have bothered, vented, but for the fact I really think these efforts are at least largely partial fails, and they pull down the overall quality of this forum's reputation.

Have fun everyone. Might be nice to check a few FACTS, though, (Medtner) before he ends up on a list of modern composers, or that some works of Debussy are excluded because some numb-nut, preferring their empirical opinion over the facts as decided by experts, says 'La Mer' is a romantic piece.

Bah.


----------



## SuperTonic

Good lord, lighten up. We're just sharing pieces of music that we like in a very organized way. Is it really that objectionable?
I honestly don't even really care that much about the final list, although it is kind of interesting to see how it all plays out. For me, its all about finding new music. I always learn a lot from my participation in these lists, which is why I do it.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Edgard Varese's ECUATORIAL for bass voice, winds & percussion
2. Arne Nordheim's SPUR for accordion & orchestra
3. Roberto Gerhard's THE PLAGUE, a cantata for speaker, chorus & orchestra
4. Andre Jolivet's solo organ piece MANDALA
5. Einojuhani Rautavaara's ANGEL OF DUSK for double-bass & orchestra
6. Vagn Holmboe's SYMPHONY No.6
7. Maurice Ohana's OFFICE DE ORACLES for choir & instruments
8. Toru Takemitsu's THE DORIAN HORIZON for strings
9. Morton Feldman's INTERSECTION 1 for orchestra
10. Charles Koechlin's SONATA for piano and oboe
11. Isang Yun's SYMPHONY No.2
12. Goffredo Petrassi's CONCERTO for flute and orchestra
13. Olivier Messiaen's CHRONOCHRONIE for orchestra
14. Igor Stravinsky's ELEGY FOR J.F.K. for voice and 3 clarinets
15. ECHANGE for bass clarinet and ensemble by Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SuperTonic

In regards to the Debussy pieces that have been challenged; I will support La Mer, but I think that the Prelude should be excluded. I listened to both last night. Debussy's style matured quite a bit between the two pieces. I think both pieces can be considered transitional, but La Mer is closer to what I consider "20th century" while the Prelude is closer to Romanticism.


----------



## Trout

1. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
2. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
3. Stravinsky - Petrushka
4. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
5. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
6. Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
7. Stravinsky - The Firebird
8. Copland - Appalachian Spring
9. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
10. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
11. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
12. Varèse - Amériques
13. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
14. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
15. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur

I am in favor of keeping _La Mer_, but I am unsure about _Prelude_, as it is considered a precursor of the 20th century, but not quite at the same level.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

24 hours left.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Ok, I've changed my mind on _La Mer_. Then it definately deserves to be in the top 10. Are we going to have another vote then?


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> 1. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> 2. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
> 3. Stravinsky - Petrushka
> 4. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
> 5. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
> *6. Debussy - La Mer*
> 7. Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
> 8. Stravinsky - The Firebird
> 9. Copland - Appalachian Spring
> 10. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
> 11. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
> 12. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
> 13. Varèse - Amériques
> 14. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
> 15. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5


If _La Mer_ is eligible, I wish to change my vote to this. Thanks.


----------



## pjang23

pjang23 said:


> 1. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
> 2. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> 3. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 4. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
> 5. Debussy: La Mer
> 6. Shostakovich: String Quartet No.8
> 7. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
> 8. Britten: War Requiem
> 9. Barber: Violin Concerto
> 10. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
> 11. Berg: Wozzeck
> 12. Shostakovich: Symphony No.5
> 13. Berg: Violin Concerto
> 14. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
> 15. Stravinsky: Firebird


Modified my vote.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Yep. New vote.

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
3. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
6. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
7. Stravinsky: The Firebird
8. *Debussy: La Mer*
9. Ligeti: Etudes for piano
10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
11. Berg: Violin Concerto
12. Debussy: Preludes, Set 1 & 2
13. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
14. Crumb: Black Angels
15. Stravinsky: Petrushka


----------



## SuperTonic

I'll leave my nominations as is.


----------



## Orpheus

The construction of that list seems based more on simplistic application of chronology than mature consideration of the stylistic characteristics of the composers involved, but never mind, I'll try to play along. 

1) Messiaen - Quartet pour la fin du temps 
2) Szymanowski - Krol Roger (King Roger)
3) Brian - Symphony no 1. "Gothic"
4) Moroi - 3rd symphony (This obscure Japanese composer somehow out-Shostakoviched DSCH here. Congratulations!)
5) Shostakovich 7th symphony
6) Messiaen - Turangalila
7) Shostakovich - 3rd string quartet
9) William Bolcom - Songs of innocence and Experience
8) Villa-Lobos - études for guitar
10) Shostakovich - 12th string quartet
11) Messiaen - Catalogue d'oiseaux
12) Adams - Harmonium
13) Shostakovich - 13th symphony
14) Stravinsky - The Firebird
15) Rodrigo - Concertio para una fiesta OR Brian's 9th symphony - couldn't really decide, it was like comparing apples and pomegranates


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I don't have time today to count the tally, so I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 1: Voting*
for Positions 1 to 10

Top 10 so far:

1. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
2. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Stravinsky: The Firebird
5. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
6. Berg: Violin Concerto
7. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
8. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
9. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
10. Debussy: La mer

Vote for *five* of the previous works in order of preference.

(If interested, these were the runner ups:

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
Part: Tabula Rasa
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: Rite
2. Bartok
3. Messiaen
4. Vaughan Williams
5. Ravel


----------



## Cygnenoir

Way to go, Messiaen! But No. 1 belongs to _The Rite_ 

1. The Rite
2. Bartok
3. Messiaen
4. Firebird
5. Prokofiev


----------



## SuperTonic

1. The Rite of Spring
2. Bartok
3. Messiaen
4. Shostakovich 
5. Berg


----------



## pjang23

1. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
2. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
3. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
4. Debussy: La Mer
5. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Trout

1. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
2. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
3. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
4. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
5. Debussy - La Mer


----------



## mmsbls

1. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
3. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
4. Debussy: La mer
5. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Prodromides

1. Messiaen
2. Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
3. Ravel
4. Vaughan Williams
5. Stravinsky: Firebird


----------



## Toddlertoddy

20 hours left.


----------



## DeepR

Rite of spring, meh meh blehhh....
1. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
2. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
3. rest


----------



## Cnote11

Ravel
Stravinsky (Rite)
Messiaen
Stravinsky (Firebird)
Bartok


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The list*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M. 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Debussy: La mer, L 109
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto

*Round 2: Nominations*
for Positions 11 to 20

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...I feel like it (probably 48-60 hours?)[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: Petrushka
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
3. Part: Tabula Rasa
4. Varese: Ameriques
5. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
6. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
7. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
8. Crumb: Black Angels
9. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
10. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
11. Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
12. Berg: Wozzeck
13. Penderecki: Threnody
14. Part: Fratres
15. Debussy: Preludes


----------



## pjang23

1. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No.8
3. Britten: War Requiem
4. Barber: Violin Concerto
5. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
6. Berg: Wozzeck
7. Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
8. Debussy: Preludes
9. Prokofiev: Symphony No.5
10. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3
11. Shostakovich: Symphony No.10
12. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
13. Ravel: String Quartet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Stravinsky: Petrushka


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Berg - Wozzek
2. Prokofiev - Symphony # 5
3. Barber - Adagio for Strings
4. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
5. Shostakovich Symphony #10
6. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
7. Ligeti - Etudes for Piano
8. Britten - Peter Grimes
9. Bartok - String Quartet #4
10. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony #1
11. Shostakovich - String Quartet #8
12. Messiaen - Turangalila Symphonie
13. Copland - Appalachian Spring
14. Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celeste
15. Gorecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
2. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
3. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
4. Ligeti: Etudes
5. Crumb: Black Angels
6. Debussy: Preludes, Set 1 & 2
7. Bartok: Music for strings, percussion and celeste
8. Britten: War Requiem
9. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
10. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
11. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
12. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
13. Adams: Nixon in China
14. Glass: Akhnaten
15. Reich: The Desert Music


----------



## Cygnenoir

Shouldn't we do a separate vote on _La Mer_ and _The Firebird_?
I'll vote _Firebird_ (but I Love _La Mer_).


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> Shouldn't we do a separate vote on _La Mer_ and _The Firebird_?
> I'll vote _Firebird_ (but I Love _La Mer_).


Sure, why not.

I vote Firebird


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky - Petrushka
2. Copland - Appalachian Spring
3. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
5. Varèse - Amériques
6. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
7. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
8. Ravel - String Quartet in F major
9. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
10. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
11. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
12. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
13. Ligeti - Études
14. Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
15. Debussy - Jeux

I vote _La Mer_ by a hair.


----------



## pjang23

+1 vote for La Mer. Another way to break a tie is to see which work came ahead in the nomination round.


----------



## SuperTonic

My vote is for The Firebird.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Varese: Ameriques
2. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
3. Szymanowski: Symphony No.3 "Song of the Night"
4. Martinu: The Epic Of Gilgamesh
5. Jacques Casterede: Trois Visions De L'Apocalypse (for 9 Brass instruments & Organ)
6. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
7. Kupferman: Jazz Symphony
8. Erik Bergman: Dreams (for female choir)
9. Tomlinson Griffies: The Kairn Of Koridwen
10. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
11. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
12. Walton: Symphony No.1
13. Blomdahl: Aniara
14. Horatio Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (for 40 flautists with 72 flutes)
15. Wilfred Josephs: Requiem


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 2: Voting*
for Positions 11 to 20

Top 10 so far:

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
2. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celeste
3. Varese: Ameriques
4. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
5. Stravinsky: Petrushka
6. Part: Tabula Rasa
7. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
10. Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie

Vote for *five* of the previous works in order of preference.

Runner-ups:

Debussy: Preludes
Ligeti: Etudes

(Also, I'm challenging Verklarte Nacht because if someone was looking for modern Schoenberg, they wouldn't want his early works.)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
3. Bartok
4. Part
5. Messiaen

Another fun fact, the top two works were voted four times, and 10 other works were voted three times.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Varese
2. Bartok
3. Messiaen
4. Part
5. Berg


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky - Petrushka
2. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
3. Varèse - Amériques
4. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
5. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G major



Toddlertoddy said:


> (Also, I'm challenging Verklarte Nacht because if someone was looking for modern Schoenberg, they wouldn't want his early works.)


I can agree to that. I will remove that from my nominations next round, then.


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Berg
2. Prokofiev
3. Shostokovich 10
4. Bartok
5. Messiaen


----------



## pjang23

1. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
3. Part: Tabula Rasa
4. Berg: Wozzeck
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen
2. Prokofiev
3. Bartok
4. Ravel
5. Pärt


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I think there might be a problem with participation right now because we have 6 usual voters + mmsbls. Any ideas to increase participation? Should we ask for it to be stickied?


----------



## pjang23

Yeah, we definitely could use more voters, though we only do stickies for completed projects. (Try PMing some past voters?) I'm guessing that people want to take a break after a recent overload on voting threads.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93

*Round 3: Nominations*
for Positions 21 to 30

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 48 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
2. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
3. Crumb: Black Angels
4. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
5. Debussy: Preludes
6. Part: Fratres
7. Berg: Lyric Suite
8. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
9. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
10. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3
11. Ligeti: Etudes
12. Bartok: String Quartet No. 4
13. Ravel: String Quartet
14. Stockhausen: Gruppen
15. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti: Etudes
2. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
3. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
4. Crumb: Black Angels
5. Debussy: Preludes
6. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
7. Britten: War Requiem
8. Adams: Harmonielehre
9. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
10. Glass: Akhnaten
11. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
12. Reich: The Desert Music
13. Gershwin: An American in Paris
14. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
15. Crumb: Vox Balaenae


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Barber - Adagio for Strings
2. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
3. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
4. Ligeti - Etudes for Piano
5. Britten - Peter Grimes
6. Bartok - String Quartet #4
7. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony #1
8. Copland - Appalachian Spring
9. Gorecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
10. Ives - The Unanswered Question
11. Britten - War Requiem
12. Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
13. Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
14. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #3
15. Vaughan Williams - Symphony #6


----------



## pjang23

1. Britten: War Requiem
2. Barber: Violin Concerto
3. Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
4. Debussy: Preludes
5. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3
6. Ravel: String Quartet
7. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
8. Bartok: Violin Concerto No.2
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
10. Debussy: Nocturnes
11. Bartok: String Quartet No.4
12. Part: Fratres
13. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
14. Copland: Appalachian Spring
15. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Trout

1. Copland - Appalachian Spring
2. Ravel - String Quartet in F major
3. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
4. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
5. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
6. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
7. Bartók - String Quartet No. 4
8. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
9. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
10. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
11. Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
12. Debussy - Jeux
13. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
14. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
15. Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Waiting for Prodromides to share his music


----------



## Prodromides

Thanks for waiting.

I'll support the Threnody, the Unanswered Question & the Liturgique.

1. Varese: Ecuatorial
2. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
3. Dutilleux: Timbres, Espace, Mouvement
4. Leifs: Geysir
5. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
6. Prodromides: La Noche Triste
7. Searle: Symphony No.4
8. Berio: Points on the Curve to Find...
9. van Rossum: "Requisitoire" for Brass and Percussion, Opus 28
10. Ives: The Unanswered Question
11. Bergman: Dreams for female choir
12. Skalkottas: Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra
13. Norgard: King, Queen and Ace
14. Murail: Gondwana
15. Honegger: Symphony No.3 "Liturgique"


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 3: Voting*
for Positions 21 to 30

Top 10 so far:

1. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
2. Bartok: String Quartet No. 4
3. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
4. Debussy: Preludes
5. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
6. Ligeti: Etudes
7. Britten: War Requiem
8. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
9. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
10. Ravel: String Quartet

Vote for *five* of the previous works in order of preference.

Runner-up:

Copland: Appalachian Spring


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Schoenberg
2. Penderecki
3. Debussy
4. Bartok: String Quartet
5. Bartok: Violin Concerto


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Schoenberg
2. Bartok - SQ4
3. Ligeti 
4. Prokofiev
5. Penderecki


----------



## pjang23

1. Britten: War Requiem
2. Debussy: Preludes
3. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
4. Ravel: String Quartet
5. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Prodromides

1. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
2. Bartok: String Quartet No. 4
3. Debussy: Preludes
4. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
5. Ligeti: Etudes


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti
2. Debussy
3. Reich
4. Britten
5. Penderecki


----------



## Trout

1. Ravel - String Quartet in F major
2. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Bartók - String Quartet No. 4
4. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
5. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians

*Round 3: Nominations*
for Positions 31 to 40

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 48 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Crumb: Black Angels
2. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
3. Ives: The Unanswered Question
4. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
5. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
6. Copland: Appalachian Spring
7. Part: Fratres
8. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3
9. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
10. Berg: Lyric Suite
11. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
12. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
13. Stockhausen: Gruppen
14. Xenakis: Metastasis
15. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande


----------



## pjang23

1. Barber: Violin Concerto
2. Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
3. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
4. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
5. Debussy: Nocturnes
6. Part: Fratres
7. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
8. Copland: Appalachian Spring
9. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
10. Debussy: Jeux
11. Berg: Lyric Suite
12. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
13. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
14. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
15. Honegger: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Trout

1. Copland - Appalachian Spring
2. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
3. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
4. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
5. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
6. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
7. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
8. Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3
9. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
10. Debussy - Jeux
11. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
12. Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
13. Webern - Symphony
14. Scelsi - Uaxuctum
15. Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915

To be consistent with the decision regarding Debussy's _Prelude_, I think Debussy's _Nocturnes_ should be excluded as well. Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
2. Britten - Peter Grimes
3. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony #1
4. Copland - Appalachian Spring
5. Gorecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
6. Ives - The Unanswered Question
7. Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
8. Vaughan Williams - Symphony #6
9. Barber - Piano Concerto
10. Orff - Carmina Burana
11. Webern - Symphony, Op 21
12. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
13. Boulez - Pli selon pli
14. Berg - Lyric Suite
15. Lutoslawski - Symphony #3


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Berg - Lyric Suite
2. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
4. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
5. Webern - Symphony
6. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
7. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis

The rest of my vote will follow when I have more time to think.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Trout said:


> To be consistent with the decision regarding Debussy's _Prelude_, I think Debussy's _Nocturnes_ should be excluded as well. Any other thoughts on this?


Exclude it, is my thought.

1. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
2. Crumb: Black Angels
3. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
4. Adams: Harmonielehre
5. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
6. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
7. Ives: The Unanswered Question
8. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
9. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2
10. Glass: Akhnaten
11. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
12. Reich: The Desert Music
13. Gershwin: An American in Paris
14. Pärt: Fratres
15. Debussy: Jeux


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Klavierspieler said:


> 1. Berg - Lyric Suite
> 2. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
> 3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
> 4. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
> 5. Webern - Symphony
> 6. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
> 7. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
> 
> The rest of my vote will follow when I have more time to think.


I hope you become a regular.

I agree with excluding Nocturnes


----------



## Klavierspieler

8. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
9. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2
10. Berg - Piano Sonata
11. Webern - Variations for Piano
12. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
13. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
14. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
15. Ligeti - Lux Aeturna

Exclude Nocturnes.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Edit:

*1. Janacek - Sinfonietta*
2. Berg - Lyric Suite
3. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
4. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
5. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
6. Webern - Symphony
7. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
8. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
9. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
10. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2
11. Berg - Piano Sonata
12. Webern - Variations for Piano
13. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
14. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
15. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber


----------



## Prodromides

1. Varese: Ecuatorial
2. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
3. Merikanto (Aarre): Fantasy for Orchestra
4. Tcherepnin (Alexander): Piano Concerto No.3
5. Yun: Symphony No.2
6. Heininen: The Damask Drum
7. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
8. Perle: Transcendental Modulations
9. Gerhard: Libra
10. Zimmermann (Bernd Alois): Photoptosis
11. Nunes: Quodlibet
12. Xenakis: Metastasis
13. Brian: Symphony No.1 "The Gothic"
14. Erland von Koch: Ritmi
15. Chavez: Xochipilli


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 4: Voting*
for Positions 31 to 40

Top 10 so far:

1. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
2. Copland: Appalachian Spring
3. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
4. Berg: Lyric Suite
5. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
6. Ives: The Unanswered Question
7. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
8. Part: Fratres
9. Webern: Symphony
10. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3

Vote for *five* of the previous works in order of preference.

Runner-ups:

Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande

(Aside: 5 out of 10 are symphonies. What.)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ives
2. Part
3. Stravinsky
4. Ravel
5. Lutoslawski


----------



## Prodromides

1. Ives
2. Stravinsky
3. Webern
4. Lutoslawski
5. Gorecki


----------



## pjang23

1. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
2. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
3. Part: Fratres
4. Copland: Appalachian Spring
5. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Arsakes

1. Copland: Appalachian Spring
2. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
3. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
4. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky
2. Nielsen
3. Ives
4. Gorecki
5. Ravel


----------



## Trout

1. Copland - Appalachian Spring
2. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
3. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
4. Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3
5. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Copland
2. Webern
3. Ives
4. Stravinsky
5. Gorecki


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Stravinsky
2. Berg
3. Webern


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite

*Round 5: Nominations*
for Positions 41 to 50

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 48 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Crumb: Black Angels
2. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
3. Xenakis: Metastasis
4. Stockhausen: Gruppen
5. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
6. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
7. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
8. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
9. Glass: Akhnaten
10. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
11. Shostakovich: String Trio No. 2
12. Stravinsky: Agon
13. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
14. Barber: Violin Concerto
15. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
2. Britten - Peter Grimes
3. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony #1
4. Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
5. Vaughan Williams - Symphony #6
6. Barber - Piano Concerto
7. Orff - Carmina Burana
8. Boulez - Pli selon pli
9. Shostakovich Symphony #1
10. Schinttke - Piano Quintet
11. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
12. Stockhausen - Gruppen
13. Barber - Violin Concerto
14. Stravinsky - Agon
15. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## Trout

1. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
2. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
3. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
4. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
5. Debussy - Jeux
6. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
7. Stravinsky - Pulcinella
8. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 1
9. Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915
10. Scelsi - Uaxuctum
11. Janacek - String Quartet No. 2
12. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
13. Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues
14. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
15. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
2. Crumb: Black Angels
3. Adams: Harmonielehre
4. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
5. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
6. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Ligeti: Atmosphéres
8. Glass: Akhnaten
9. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
10. Reich: Different Trains
11. Prokofiev: Cinderella
12. Gershwin: An American in Paris
13. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
14. Debussy: Jeux
15. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bump.

I'm going be to away for four days, so if anyone can temporarily do the counting or wait until I come back, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Prodromides

Toddlertoddy said:


> (Aside: 5 out of 10 are symphonies. What.)


No symphonies from me this time; I'm submitting chamber works for most of this round:

1. Giacinto Scelsi's UAXUCTUM
2. Andre Jolivet's SONATA FOR FLUTE AND PIANO 
3. THE KAIRN OF KORIDWEN by Tomlinson Griffies
4. Einar Englund's CONCERTO FOR 12 CELLOS
5. Ernest Bloch's PIANO QUINTET No. 1 (1923)
6. Roberto Gerhard's CONCERTO FOR 8
7. Andre Caplet's LE MIROIR DE JESUS
8. Pierre Jansen's PROCESSIONNAL EN SEPT TABLEAUX for Trumpet & Organ
9. Bela Bartok's SONATA FOR 2 PIANOS & PERCUSSION
10. PLI SELON PLI by Pierre Boulez
11. Charles Koechlin's SUITE FOR ENGLISH HORN solo
12. Benjamin Frankel's QUINTET FOR CLARINET AND STRING QUARTET
13. Vagn Holmboe's REQUIEM FOR NIETZSCHE
14. Isang Yun's NOVELLETTE
15. Florent Schmitt's SAXOPHONE QUARTET


----------



## pjang23

1. Barber: Violin Concerto
2. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
3. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
4. Debussy: Jeux
5. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
6. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
7. Honegger: Symphony No. 3
8. Ravel: Pavane pour une Infante défunte
9. Duruflé: Requiem
10. Ravel: Miroirs
11. Debussy: Images for Orchestra
12. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
13. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
14. Part: Te Deum
15. Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues


----------



## SuperTonic

Toddlertoddy said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm going be to away for four days, so if anyone can temporarily do the counting or wait until I come back, that would be appreciated.


I will post the nominations for this round in Toddlertoddy's absence in approximately 8 hours.


----------



## Arsakes

I forgot my previous list  so take this one:

1. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
2. Gershwin: An American in Paris
3. Shostakovitch: Fall of Berlin (allowed?)
4. Hovhaness: Symphony No. 22 'City of Light'
5. Britten: Concerto for Piano
6. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
7. Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 3
8. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
9. Barber: Violin Concerto
10. Shostakovitch: Cello Concerto No.1 (if not possible 2)
11. Gershwin: Piano Concerto

12-15. may add later


----------



## SuperTonic

Arsakes said:


> 3. Shostakovitch: Fall of Berlin (allowed?)


We agreed at the beginning of the thread to allow film music only if the composer later arranged a concert suite from the score. I did find a recording of a suite based on the Fall of Berlin on the Naxos label, but it was arranged by someone else, so I don't think we can count this. I couldn't find anything arranged by Shostakovich himself.

Please feel free to change your nomination.


----------



## SuperTonic

*Round 5 Voting*
for positions 51 to 60

Top 12 from this round:
1. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1
2. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
3. Barber: Violin Concerto
4. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
5. Debussy: Jeux
6. Crumb Black Angels
6. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
8. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
9. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
10. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
10. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
10. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras

There were 3 pieces tied for 10th, so I included all 3.

Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners up:
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris)


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Barber: Violin Concerto
2. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
3. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
4. Crumb: Black Angels
5. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras


----------



## pjang23

I think the last two from this voting round should qualify for the next round.

1. Barber: Violin Concerto
2. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
3. Debussy: Jeux
4. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
5. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Arsakes

1. Barber: Violin Concerto
2. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
3. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Debussy: Jeux
5. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915


----------



## Prodromides

If poistion 10, tied #s 2 & 3 are not disqualified, then my top 5 would include them.

1. Scelsi
2. Debussy's JEUX
3. Honegger
4. Villa-Lobos
5. Ligeti


----------



## SuperTonic

If we want to limit it to 10 nominations then we should have a round of voting to break the tie between then last 3 pieces. I don't want to arbitrarily pick one to keep for this round.

Please let me know if you prefer to keep the current list of 12 nominations or to have a tie-breaking vote before we move on to the voting round for positions 51 to 60.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti
2. Crumb
3. Gershwin
4. Adams
5. Debussy: Jeux

Tie-break vote: Villa-Lobos


----------



## Trout

I agree with pjang and have the bottom two nominations from this voting round qualify for the next one.

1. Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
2. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
3. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
4. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915


----------



## Trout

I guess this shall become a group effort.

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91

Debussy's Pelléas et Mélisande and Scelsi's Uaxuctum will qualify for the next round.


*Round 6: Nominations*
for Positions 51 to 60

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 48 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Trout

We can always stop at 50 since this project seems pretty much forgotten now.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Why is this project forgotten?  Hopefully Toddlertoddy will continue to count the votes, and we will keep it going to 100.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Adams: Harmonielehre
2. Ligeti: Atmosphéres
3. Glass: Akhnaten
4. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
5. Reich: Different Trains
6. Prokofiev: Cinderella
7. Gershwin: An American in Paris
8. Adams: Nixon in China
9. Ligeti: Requiem
10. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
11. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
12. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2
13. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
14. Reich: The Desert Music
15. Ligeti: Piano Concerto


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Janacek - Sinfonietta
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
4. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Berg - Piano Sonata
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
9. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
10. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2
11. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
12. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 3
13. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
14. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
15. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber


----------



## Arsakes

1. Gershwin: An American in Paris
2. Hovhaness: Symphony No. 22 'City of Light'
3. Britten: Concerto for Piano
4. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
5. Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 3
6. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Shostakovitch: Sonata for Cello & Piano
8. Shostakovitch: Cello Concerto No.1 (if not possible 2)
9. Gershwin: Piano Concerto
10. Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 13

I'm in hurry. So I may add later, if I have the opportunity.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Arsakes said:


> 6. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1


Already in.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I'm back from my trip, so I'll continue to count votes.

1. Xenakis: Metastasis
2. Stockhausen: Gruppen
3. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
4. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
5. Glass: Akhnaten
6. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
7. Shostakovich: String Trio No. 2
8. Stravinsky: Agon
9. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
10. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
11. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
12. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
13. Reich: Different Trains
14. Ligeti: Atmospheres
15. Gershwin: An American in Paris


----------



## Prodromides

Toddlertoddy said:


> I'm back from my trip, so I'll continue to count votes.


Will you let us know which symphony is good for tripping? 

http://www.talkclassical.com/20577-symphony-trip.html


----------



## Prodromides

1. Edgard Varese's ECUATORIAL
2. Bohuslav Martinu's THE EPIC OF GILGAMESH oratorio
3. Toru Takemitsu's THE DORIAN HORIZON for Strings
4. ECHANGE for Bass Clarinet and Ensemble by Iannis Xenakis
5. Stefan Wolpe's PASSACAGLIA
6. Paavo Heininen's opera THE DAMASK DRUM
7. Maurice Ohana's OFFICE DES ORACLES
8. Gyorgy Ligeti's REQUIEM 
9. Karol Szymanowski's STRING QUARTET No.1
10. Isang Yun's CONCERTO for Flute and Small Orchestra
11. SONATA CONCERTANTE for Bassoon and Piano by Nikos Skalkottas
12. Frederik van Rossum's REQUISITOIRE for Brass and Percussion
13. Mel Powell's DUPLICATES for 2 Pianos and Orchestra
14. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich's CONCERTO for Bass Trombone, Strings, Timpani and Cymbals
15. Pehr Henrik Nordgren's TRANSE-CHORAL for Strings


----------



## Cygnenoir

berghansson said:


> 1. Adams: Harmonielehre
> 2. Ligeti: Atmosphéres
> 3. Glass: Akhnaten
> 4. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
> 5. Reich: Different Trains
> 6. Prokofiev: Cinderella
> 7. Gershwin: An American in Paris
> 8. Adams: Nixon in China
> 9. Ligeti: Requiem
> 10. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
> 11. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
> 12. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2
> 13. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
> 14. Reich: The Desert Music
> 15. *Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber*


Minor change.


----------



## Arsakes

Klavierspieler said:


> Already in.


I was thinking of, but forgot to fix/edit it.

6. Bartok: Piano Concerto *No. 2*

So consider this one.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Arsakes said:


> 1. Gershwin: An American in Paris
> 2. Hovhaness: Symphony No. 22 'City of Light'
> 3. Britten: Concerto for Piano
> *4. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 5. Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 3
> 6. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
> 7. Shostakovitch: Sonata for Cello & Piano
> 8. Shostakovitch: Cello Concerto No.1 (if not possible 2)
> 9. Gershwin: Piano Concerto
> 10. Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 13





Arsakes said:


> 6. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2


Did you perhaps mean #3?


----------



## Crudblud

1. Webern - Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
2. Honegger - Jean d'Arc au bucher
3. Ives - Holidays Symphony
4. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
5. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
6. Xenakis - Keqrops
7. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
8. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
9. Stockhausen - Tierkreis
10. Szymanowski - Symphonie Concertante
11. Skalkottas - 32 Piano Pieces
12. Varèse - Arcana
13. Carter - Double Concerto
14. Falla - El Amor Brujo
15. Schnittke - Cello Concerto No. 2

I tried my best to not get anything already on the list, but I may have slipped up at some point.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Crudblud said:


> 1. Webern - Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
> 2. Honegger - Jean d'Arc au bucher
> 3. Ives - Holidays Symphony
> 4. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
> 5. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
> 6. Xenakis - Keqrops
> 7. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
> 8. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
> 9. Stockhausen - Tierkreis
> 10. Szymanowski - Symphonie Concertante
> 11. Skalkottas - 32 Piano Pieces
> 12. Varèse - Arcana
> 13. Carter - Double Concerto
> 14. Falla - El Amor Brujo
> 15. Schnittke - Cello Concerto No. 2
> 
> I tried my best to not get anything already on the list, but I may have slipped up at some point.


You're fine.


----------



## Klavierspieler

*Edit:*

1. Janacek - Sinfonietta
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
4. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Berg - Piano Sonata
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
9. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
10. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2
11. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
*12. Janacek - String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"*
13. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
14. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
15. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber


----------



## Trout

1. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
2. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
3. Stravinsky - Pulcinella
4. Janáček - String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
5. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
6. Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues
7. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
8. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
10. Varèse - Déserts
11. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
12. Bartók - String Quartet No. 5
13. Janáček - Sinfonietta
14. Adams - Nixon in China
15. Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1


----------



## Arsakes

Nevermind just ignore it!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 6 Voting*
for positions 51 to 60

Top 10 from this round:
1. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
2. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
3. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Gershwin: An American in Paris
5. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
6. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
7. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
8. Glass: Akhnaten
9. Janacek: Sinfonietta
9. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Ligeti: Atmospheres
Ligeti: Requiem
Reich: Different Trains
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartok: String Quartet 5
Adams: Nixon in China)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Bartok
2. Janacek SQ
3. Debussy
4. Glass
5. Hindemith Weber


----------



## Crudblud

1. Bartók
2. Gershwin
3. Debussy
4. Janacek Sinfonietta
5. Scelsi


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
2. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
3. Janacek: Sinfonietta
4. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
5. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Glass
2. Gershwin
3. Bartok
4. Prokofiev
5. Hindemith Weber


----------



## Prodromides

1. Scelsi
2. Debussy
3. Bartok
4. Janacek (sinfonietta)
5. Hindemith (M der M)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bump to get a few more votes?


----------



## Trout

1. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
2. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
3. Hindemith - Symphony: Mathis der Maler
4. Janáček - String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
5. Scelsi - Uaxuctum


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16


*Round 7: Nominations*
for Positions 61 to 70

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 48 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Xenakis: Metastasis
2. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
3. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
4. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
5. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
6. Reich: Different Trains
7. Stravinsky: Agon
8. Stockhausen: Gruppen
9. Ligeti: Atmospheres
10. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
11. Ravel: Piano Trio
12. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
13. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
14. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
15. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Berg - Piano Sonata
4. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Janacek - String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
9. Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
10. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
11. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
12. Bartok - String Quartet No. 5
13. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
14. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
15. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path


----------



## Arsakes

Damn I forgot to vote, It's better to capitulate ..


----------



## Prodromides

I'll support FLO SCAMPI ... oops ... I mean FLOS CAMPI by Vaughan Williams  (the closest I've heard RVW approach Dionysian rapture).

1. Edgard Varese's ECUATORIAL
2. Andre Jolivet's MISSA UXOR TUA
3. Humphrey Searle's SYMPHONY No.4
4. Luciano Berio's POINTS ON THE CURVE TO FIND ...
5. Geirr Tveitt's NYKKEN (water sprite)
6. Roberto Gerhard's SYMPHONY No.3
7. Erik Bergman's HATHOR SUITE
8. Olivier Messiaen's CHRONOCHROMIE
9. Goffredo Petrassi's CONCERTO for flute & orchestra
10. FLOS CAMPI by Vaughan Williams
11. Morton Feldman's ROTHKO CHAPEL
12. Krzysztof Penderecki's ANAKLASIS
13. Luigi Dallapiccola's DIALOGHI for cello & orchestra
14. Richard Rodney Bennett's opera THE MINES OF SULPHUR
15. Uuno Klami's KALEVALA SUITE


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti: Atmosphéres
2. Adams: Harmonielehre
3. Reich: Different Trains
4. Debussy: Images, Set 1 & 2
5. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
6. Prokofiev: Cinderella
7. Ligeti: Requiem
8. Adams: Nixon in China
9. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano	
10. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
11. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
12. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
13. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
14. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
15. Ligeti: Piano Concerto


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Any more votes?

Crudblud, Trout, Arsakes, pjang, SuperTonic?


----------



## Crudblud

Hmmm. Are these all good?

1. Scelsi - Hurqualia
2. Kagel - Broken Chords
3. Takemitsu - Autumn
4. Dallapiccola - Partita
5. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
6. Eisler - Deutsche Symphonie
7. Varèse - Tuning Up
8. Cage - The City Wears a Slouch Hat
9. Ives - Holidays Symphony
10. Stockhausen - Luzifers Zorn
11. Xenakis - Keqrops
12. Nono - La fabbrica Illuminata
13. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
14. Bernstein - Mass
15. Szymanowski - Symphonie Concertante


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Crudblud said:


> Hmmm. Are these all good?
> 
> 1. Scelsi - Hurqualia
> 2. Kagel - Broken Chords
> 3. Takemitsu - Autumn
> 4. Dallapiccola - Partita
> 5. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
> 6. Eisler - Deutsche Symphonie
> 7. Varèse - Tuning Up
> 8. Cage - The City Wears a Slouch Hat
> 9. Ives - Holidays Symphony
> 10. Stockhausen - Luzifers Zorn
> 11. Xenakis - Keqrops
> 12. Nono - La fabbrica Illuminata
> 13. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
> 14. Bernstein - Mass
> 15. Szymanowski - Symphonie Concertante


Yep they're fine


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky - Pulcinella
2. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
3. Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues
4. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
6. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
7. Varèse - Déserts
8. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
9. Bartók - String Quartet No. 5
10. Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
11. Debussy - Images pour Piano
12. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
13. Ives - Three Places in New England
14. Adams - Nixon in China
15. Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 7 Voting*
for positions 61 to 70

Top 10 from this round:
1. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
2. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
3. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
4. Reich: Different Trains
5. Ligeti: Atmoshperes
6. Debussy: Images pour piano
7. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
8. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
9. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
10. Adams: Nixon in China


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runner-up:
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess)

Aside: There were 10 works that were only agreed on by two people and 1 agreed on by three people. It's really weird for me to say this, but can we all try to agree on a work with more support (i.e. have at least three people agree on a work)?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
2. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
3. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
4. Reich: Different Trains
5. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin


----------



## Prodromides

Toddlertoddy said:


> Aside: There were 10 works that were only agreed on by two people and 1 agreed on by three people. It's really weird for me to say this, but can we all try to agree on a work with more support (i.e. have at least three people agree on a work)?


I agree to agree.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
2. Ligeti: Atmospheres
3. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
4. Debussy: Images
5. Bartok: String Quartet #5

(now ... where did Arnold hide Aaron's 2nd letter "a", hhmmm?)


----------



## Crudblud

1. Bartok Mandarin
2. Schnittke
3. Schoenberg
4. Ligeti
5. Bartok SQ 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti
2. Reich
3. Debussy
4. Schoenberg
5. Adams


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
2. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
3. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Trout

Atmospheres*

1. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
2. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
4. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
5. Debussy: Images pour Piano


----------



## Aecio

1. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
2. Debussy: Images pour piano
3. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
4. Ligeti: Atmospheres
5. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China


*Round 8: Nominations*
for Positions 71 to 80

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 72 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I'm going to try an unconventional approach:

Any of the following could be in -my- list (I'll make a ranked one later):

Adams: Harmonielehre
Berg: Piano Sonata
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Prokofiev: Cinderella
Ravel: Piano Trio
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
Stockhausen: Gruppen, Licht
Stravinsky: Agon, Symphony in Three Movements
Varese: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
Xenakis: Metastasis

Which ones would you support? Would you support none of them? Do you have works that you want supported by me as well?


----------



## Crudblud

Toddlertoddy said:


> Which ones would you support? Would you support none of them? Do you have works that you want supported by me as well?


I like these out of your list: Cage, Dutilleux, Gershwin, Schoenberg, Stockhausen Gruppen, Varèse, Webern, Xenakis. I love Ravel, but I think he may have enough representation on the list already.

My list for this round:

1. Messiaen - St. François d'Assise
2. Gubaidulina - Johannes Ostern
3. Carter - Double Concerto
4. Skalkottas - 32 Piano Pieces
5. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
6. Scelsi - Hurqualia
7. Takemitsu - Autumn
8. Dallapiccola - Partita
9. Stockhausen - Kreuzspiel
10. Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
11. Schuller - Where the Word Ends
12. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
13. Cage - Sonatas and Interludes
14. Xenakis - Keqrops
15. Fennelly - Tesserae IV


----------



## Klavierspieler

The Bartok String Quartet from the last round was No. 5, not No. 4.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'd support Berg and Webern for sure, maybe Shostakovich (I'm not familiar with that SQ).

1. Berg - Piano Sonata
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
4. Janacek - String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Janacek - In the Mists
9. Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
10. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
11. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
12. Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
13. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
14. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
15. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

I'm a pretty supportive guy, I think 

1. Adams: Harmonielehre
2. Prokofiev: Cinderella
3. Ligeti: Requiem
4. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
5. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
6. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
7. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
8. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
9. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
10. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
11. Stravinsky: Agon
12. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
13. Xenakis: Metastasis
14. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
15. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

We need more Messiaen...


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Klavierspieler said:


> The Bartok String Quartet from the last round was No. 5, not No. 4.


Fixed.......


----------



## Prodromides

I'll put forth the 3rd votes for the following twice-mentioned works:

Schoenberg: 5 Pieces for Orchestra
Stravinsky: Agon
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra
Xenakis: Metastasis

Then, support these titles with a 2nd vote:

Dutilleux: Tout Un Monde Lontain...
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Varese: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
Takemitsu: Autumn
Scelsi: Hurqualia
Ligeti: Requiem
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Dallapiccola: Partita
Carter: Double Concerto
Brian: Symphony #1 - The Gothic


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Xenakis: Metastasis
2. Stravinsky: Agon
3. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
4. Adams: Harmonielehre
5. Berg: Piano Sonata
6. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
7. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
8. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
9. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
10. Prokofiev: Cinderella
11. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
12. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
13. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
14. Varese: Deserts
15. Ligeti: Requiem


----------



## Trout

Pieces that I would support that have already been nominated:

Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Messiaen: St. François d'Assise
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Prokofiev: Cinderella
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Stravinsky: Agon
Varese: Deserts


And these pieces that have not been nominated yet:

Ives: Three Places in New England
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Poulenc: Gloria
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Stravinsky: Pulcinella


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Prodromides said:


> I'll put forth the 3rd votes for the following twice-mentioned works:
> 
> Schoenberg: 5 Pieces for Orchestra
> Stravinsky: Agon
> Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra
> Xenakis: Metastasis
> 
> Then, support these titles with a 2nd vote:
> 
> Dutilleux: Tout Un Monde Lontain...
> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
> Varese: Deserts
> Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
> Takemitsu: Autumn
> Scelsi: Hurqualia
> Ligeti: Requiem
> Feldman: Rothko Chapel
> Dallapiccola: Partita
> Carter: Double Concerto
> Brian: Symphony #1 - The Gothic





Trout said:


> Pieces that I would support that have already been nominated:
> 
> Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
> Messiaen: St. François d'Assise
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
> Prokofiev: Cinderella
> Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
> Stravinsky: Agon
> Varese: Deserts
> 
> And these pieces that have not been nominated yet:
> 
> Ives: Three Places in New England
> Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
> Poulenc: Gloria
> Schnittke: Piano Quintet
> Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
> Stravinsky: Pulcinella


Time for a ranked list now?


----------



## Trout

Sorry, here it is in order, more or less:

1. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
2. Varese: Deserts
3. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
6. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
7. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
8. Ives: Three Places in New England
9. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
10. Prokofiev: Cinderella
11. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise
12. Poulenc: Gloria
13. Stravinsky: Agon
14. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
15. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus


----------



## Prodromides

1. Scelsi: Hurqualia
2. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
3. Ligeti: Requiem
4. Takemitsu: Autumn
5. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
6. Dutilleux: Tout Un Monde Lontain ...
7. Varese: Deserts
8. Dallapiccola: Partita
9. Stravinsky: Agon
10. Lutoslawski: Concerto
11. Brian: The Gothic
12. Webern: 6 Pieces
13. Carter: Double Concerto
14. Schoenberg: 5 Pieces
15. Xenakis: Metastasis


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 8 Voting*
for positions 71 to 80

Top 10 from this round:
1. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
2. Stravinsky: Agon
3. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
4. Ligeti: Requiem
5. Prokofiev: Cinderella
6. Varese: Deserts
7. Xenakis: Metastasis
8. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
9. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
10. Adams: Harmonielehre


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Messiaen: St. François d'Assise
Cage: Sonata and Interludes
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
Berg: Piano Sonata
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
Takemitsu: Autumn
Scelsi: Hurqualia
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Dallapiccola: Partita
Carter: Double Concerto
Brian: Symphony No. 1)


----------



## Crudblud

1. Gershwin
2. Messiaen
3. Schoenberg
4. Xenakis
5. Varèse


----------



## Prodromides

1. Ligeti: Requiem
2. Varese: Deserts
3. Stravinsky: Agon
4. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
5. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti
2. Adams
3. Prokofiev
4. Messiaen
5. Gershwin


----------



## Trout

1. Varese: Deserts
2. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
3. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Prokofiev: Cinderella
5. Stravinsky: Agon


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Xenakis: Metastasis
2. Stravinsky: Agon
3. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
4. Adams: Harmonielehre
5. Messiaen: 20


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bump? Anyone can vote here, it doesn't matter if you're new or you've never participated in this before.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16


*Round 9: Nominations*
for Positions 81 to 90

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 72 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
Berg: Piano Sonata
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 6, War and Peace
Ravel: Piano Trio
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Symphony No. 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen, Licht
Stravinsky: Dumbarton Oaks Concerto, Mass
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra

I'll make an ordered list later

Should Debussy's String Quartet count? And I'm guessing Janacek's Jenufa doesn't count?


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Berg - Piano Sonata
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
4. Janacek - String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Janacek - In the Mists
9. Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
10. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
11. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
12. Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
13. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
15. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Crudblud

1. Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
2. Messiaen - St. François d'Assise
3. Partch - Barstow
4. Ives - Holidays Symphony
5. Zimmermann - Requiem für einen jungen Dichter
6. Wuorinen - Mass for the Restoration of St. Luke in the Fields
7. Globokar - Dialog über Luft
8. Kagel - Broken Chords
9. Carter - Triple Duo
10. Ligeti - Metamorphoses Nocturnes
11. Xenakis - Polytope de Montréal
12. Cage - The City Wears a Slouch Hat
13. Skalkottas - 32 Piano Pieces
14. Hartmann - Symphony No. 2
15. Stockhausen - Tierkreis


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
2. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
4. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
5. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
6. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
7. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
8. Debussy: Jeux
9. Messiaen: Saint Francois d'Assise
10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
11. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
12. Reich: The Desert Music
13. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
15. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## Crudblud

berghansson said:


> 1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
> 2. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
> 3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
> 4. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
> 5. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
> 6. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
> 7. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
> 8. Debussy: Jeux
> 9. Messiaen: Saint Francois d'Assise
> 10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
> 11. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
> 12. Reich: The Desert Music
> 13. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
> 14. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
> 15. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle


Great to finally see some support for St. François!

Note: If anyone else supported it in the past, I apologise.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> *8. Debussy: Jeux*


Already in


----------



## Cygnenoir

Crudblud said:


> Great to finally see some support for St. François!
> 
> Note: If anyone else supported it in the past, I apologise.


Haven't listened through the whole yet, but I can tell ya -
That's about time!

The soundscapes of Messiaen...


----------



## Cygnenoir

Toddlertoddy said:


> Already in


You're right, there it is!

I'll replace it with this one:
8. *Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time*


----------



## Prodromides

1. Aarre Merikanto's _Pan_
2. Andre Jolivet's Symphonie No.3
3. Karol Szymanowski's Stabat Mater
4. Maurice Ohana's Livre des Prodiges
5. Andre Caplet's Le Miroir de Jesus
6. Holidays Symphony by Charles Ives
7. Meyer Kupferman's Jazz Symphony
8. Toru Takemitsu's A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden
9. Bohuslav Martinu's The Epic of Gilgamesh
10. William Alwyn's Lyra Angelica
11. Arne Nordheim's _Spur_ for accordion and orchestra
12. Einar Englund's Concerto for 12 Cellos
13. Charles Koechlin's 1921 _Quintette_ opus 80
14. Flos Campi by Vaughan Williams
15. Havergal Brian's "The Gothic" Symphony No.1


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
2. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
3. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
5. Ives: Three Places in New England
6. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
7. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise
8. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
9. Poulenc: Gloria
10. Pärt: Berliner Messe
11. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
12. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
13. Riley: In C
14. Alwyn: Lyra Angelica
15. Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Berg: Piano Sonata
2. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
3. Riley: In C
4. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
5. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
6. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
7. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
8. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
9. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
10. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
11. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
12. Stockhausen: Licht
13. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
14. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
15. Ligeti: Piano Concerto


----------



## emiellucifuge

I never realised this was happening again... ! but it looks better than the first one already.


----------



## Cygnenoir

berghansson said:


> 1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
> 2. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
> 3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
> 4. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
> 5. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
> 6. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
> 7. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
> 8. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
> 9. Messiaen: Saint Francois d'Assise
> 10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
> 11. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
> 12. Reich: The Desert Music
> 13. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
> 14. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
> 15. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle


New list:

1. Messiaen: Saint Francois d'Assise
2. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
3. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
4. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
5. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
6. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
7. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
8. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
9. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
11. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
12. Reich: The Desert Music
13. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
15. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 9 Voting*
for positions 81 to 90

Top 10 from this round:
1. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
2. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
3. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
4. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
5. Berg: Piano Sonata
6. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
6. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
8. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
9. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
10. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Riley: In C
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Alwyn: Lyra Angelica
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
Cage: Sonata and Interludes
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
Brian: Symphony No. 1)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Berg
2. Bartok
3. Stravinsky
4. Webern
5. Janacek


----------



## Crudblud

1. Messiaen
2. Webern
3. Bartok
4. Berg
5. Janacek


----------



## Trout

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
4. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
5. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen
2. Penderecki 7
3. Prokofiev
4. Stravinsky
5. Bartok


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Berg
2. Janacek
3. Webern
4. Bartok
5. Stravinsky


----------



## ArthurBrain

Messiaen: St Francois d'Assisse
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
Webern: Six Pieces For Orchestra
Penderecki: St Luke Passion
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Prodromides

1. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
2. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
3. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
4. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
5. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83


*Round 10: Nominations (last round)*
for Positions 91 to 100

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b... will be made into a runners-up list.)[/SIZE]


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
4. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Janacek - In the Mists
9. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
10. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 3
11. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
12. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
13. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
14. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
15. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
16. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 13
17. Ives - Three Places in New England
18. Janacek - Mladi
19. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
20. Scriabin - Poem of Ecstasy


----------



## Trout

I would be willing to trade votes this round for any of the following four pieces (one vote for each):

Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy (or any Scriabin for that matter...)
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Ives: Three Places in New England


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> I would be willing to trade votes this round for any of the following four pieces (one vote for each):
> 
> Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy (or any Scriabin for that matter...)
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
> Schnittke: Piano Quintet
> Ives: Three Places in New England


I'll trade you Shostakovich for VW Flos Campi, Ives for Britten Cello Suite No. 3, Scriabin for Webern Concerto for Nine Instruments, and Schnittke for Hindemith Der Schwanendreher.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I, too, would be willing to trade votes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cygnenoir

I'd like to share my list of works, as of now. Shout if you want to trade votes.

Adams: Shaker Loops, Harmonium
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II, Vox Balaenae
Debussy: Estampes, Children's Corner, Images for Orchestra, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata
Ravel: Piano Trio, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Miroirs, Boléro
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2, No. 6, No. 7, Peter and the Wolf, Scythian Suite
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Reich: The Desert Music, Octet (Eight Lines)
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Penderecki: Utrenja, Polymorphia
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds, Chamber Concerto, Lontano, Piano Concerto
Berio: Sinfonia
Poulenc: Gloria, Concerto for 2 Pianos
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá..., L'Ascension, La Nativité de Seigneur, Oiseaux Exotiques
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Piano Concerto
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time, Autumn
Britten: The young person's guide to the orchestra, Peter Grimes
Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29
Hvoslef: Piano Concerto
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin


And by the way - Anyone willing to continue to 150??? There's so many freakin' good works left...


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> I'd like to share my list of works, as of now. Shout if you want to trade votes.
> 
> Adams: Shaker Loops, Harmonium
> Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
> Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II, Vox Balaenae
> Debussy: Estampes, Children's Corner, Images for Orchestra, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata
> Ravel: Piano Trio, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Miroirs, Boléro
> Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2, No. 6, No. 7, Peter and the Wolf, Scythian Suite
> Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
> Reich: The Desert Music, Octet (Eight Lines)
> Stockhausen: Gruppen
> Penderecki: Utrenja, Polymorphia
> Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds, Chamber Concerto, Lontano, Piano Concerto
> Berio: Sinfonia
> Poulenc: Gloria, Concerto for 2 Pianos
> Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá..., L'Ascension, La Nativité de Seigneur, Oiseaux Exotiques
> Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Piano Concerto
> Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
> Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time, Autumn
> Britten: The young person's guide to the orchestra, Peter Grimes
> Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29
> Hvoslef: Piano Concerto
> Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin
> 
> And by the way - Anyone willing to continue to 150??? There's so many freakin' good works left...


I would continue. (I only stopped at 100 because at first, participation seemed small.) If that's the case, then we'll stay at 15 nominations per round.

Also, I'm challenging Debussy's Children's Corner


----------



## Klavierspieler

berghansson said:


> There's so many freakin' good works left...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Crudblud

Choices from the apparent oddball ticket (with optional 16-20)

1. Zappa - Civilization Phaze III
2. Zimmermann - Requiem fur einen jungen Dichter
3. Xenakis - Kraanerg
4. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
5. Partch - Barstow
6. Foulds - Dynamic Triptych
7. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
8. Kagel - Broken Chords
9. Stockhausen - Tierkreis
10. Hartmann - Symphony No. 2
11. Nancarrow - Piece No. 2 for small orchestra
12. Sorabji - Transcendental Studies
13. Wyschnegradsky - 24 Preludes in the quarter tone system
14. Zorn - For Your Eyes Only
15. Cage - The City Wears a Slouch Hat
-----------------
16. Fennelly - Tesserae IV
17. Deak - Vivax
18. Eisler - Deutsche Sinfonie
19. Kurtag - Kafka Fragmente
20. Globokar - Dialog uber Luft


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I should probably make my own list, shouldn't I...

Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 6, War and Peace
Ravel: Piano Trio
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Symphony No. 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen, Licht
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Riley: In C
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
Ligeti: Piano Concerto

Will support: Schoenberg (anything really), absolutely no to Bolero, Debussy: Images pour orchestre, Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Messiaen: L'ascension, Berio: Sinfonia, and Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1, in return for Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2, and/or Riley and/or Cage.


----------



## Trout

So, is it confirmed that we are continuing past 100?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Trout said:


> So, is it confirmed that we are continuing past 100?


I'm going to say yes. (Scream if you don't want to.)


----------



## Trout

Ok, here is my list, then:

1. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
2. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
3. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
5. Ives: Three Places in New England
6. Ravel: Piano Trio
7. Poulenc: Gloria
8. Britten: Peter Grimes
9. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
10. Pärt: Berliner Messe
11. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
12. Stockhausen: Gruppen
13. Riley: In C
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
15. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"

Klavierspieler, feel free to revert your nominations back considering that this will not be the last round and that we only have 15 nominations.


----------



## Cygnenoir

@Toddlertoddy: Ok, Schoenbergs' Piano Concerto and Images pour orchestre, for Ives and Cage.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
2. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
3. Riley: In C
4. Ravel: Piano Trio
5. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
6. Debussy: Images, Set 3 (aka Images pour orchestre)
7. Stockhausen: Gruppen
8. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
9. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
10. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
11. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
12. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
13. Poulenc: Gloria
14. Messiaen: L'Ascension
15. Britten: Peter Grimes


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
2. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
3. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
4. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
5. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
6. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
7. Poulenc: Gloria
8. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
9. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
10. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
11. Reich: The Desert Music
12. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
13. Ravel: Piano Trio
14. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
15. Britten: Peter Grimes


----------



## Prodromides

I'll support 3 works already mentioned, and add 12 of my own:

1. Roberto Gerhard's cantata "The Plague"
2. Aarre Merikanto's opera "Juha"
3. Charles Koechlin's Les Heures Persanes
4. Amazonas by Villa-Lobos
5. Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel
6. Vaino Raitio's Fantasia Poetica
7. Karl-Birger Blomdahl's Sisyphus
8. Richard Rodney Bennett's Violin Concerto
9. Havergal Brian's Symphony No.1 "The Gothic"
10. Henri Dutilleux's Timbres, Espace, Mouvement
11. Andre Jolivet's La Fleche du Temps
12. Luis de Pablo's Danzas Secretas
13. Three Places in New England by Charles Ives
14. Luigi Dallapiccola's Three Questions with Two Answers
15. Erik Bergman's "Dreams" for female choir


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> Klavierspieler, feel free to revert your nominations back considering that this will not be the last round and that we only have 15 nominations.


Nah, most of them are over fifteen anyway.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Bumpeti-bump.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I will do the tally tomorrow.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 10 Voting*
for positions 91 to 100

Top 10 from this round:
1. Ravel: Piano Trio
2. Poulenc: Gloria
3. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
5. Britten: Peter Grimes
6. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
7. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
8. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
9. Debussy: Images, Set 3 (Images pour orchestre)
10. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Riley: In C
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
Ives: Three Places in New England)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky
2. Debussy
3. Ravel
4. Cage
5. Ligeti


----------



## Trout

1. Ravel: Piano Trio
2. Poulenc: Gloria
3. Britten: Peter Grimes
4. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
5. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"


----------



## Prodromides

1. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
2. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
3. Debussy: Images, Set 3 (Images pour orchestre)
4. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
5. Ligeti: Piano Concerto


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Shostakovich
2. Stravinsky
3. Ligeti
4. Cage
5. Feldman


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti
2. Brian
3. Poulenc
4. Debussy
5. Stravinsky


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Ravel
2. Ligeti
3. Cage
4. Poulenc
5. Shostakovich


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33


*Round 11: Nominations *
for Positions 101 to 110

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 72 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
2. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
3. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
4. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
5. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
6. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
7. Webern - Variations for Piano
8. Janacek - In the Mists
9. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
10. Ives - Three Places in New England
11. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
12. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
13. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
14. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
15. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ives:* Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"*, Three Places in New England
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
Berg: Lulu
Prokofiev: *Violin Concerto No. 1*, Symphony No. 6, War and Peace
Ravel: Miroirs
Part: Te Deum, Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Piano Quintet
Stockhausen: *Gruppen*, Licht
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Riley:* In C*
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
Messiaen: L'ascension
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, String Quartet No. 2, Variations for Orchestra, Survivor in Warsaw
Varese: Ionisation
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress


----------



## Crudblud

@Toddler: I'll support quite a few of these, great selections!

1. Varèse - Ionisation
2. Berg - Lulu
3. Ives - Concord Sonata
4. Dutilleux - Tout un monde lointain
5. Stockhausen - Gruppen
6. Ravel - Miroirs
7. Messiaen - L'ascension
8. Schoenberg - SQ No. 2
9. Wuorinen - Mass for the Restoration of St. Luke in the Fields
10. Gubaidulina - In tempus praesens
11. Schnittke - Historia von D. Johann Fausten
12. Nancarrow - Study No. 21
13. Weill - Aufsteig und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
14. Globokar - Dialog über Luft
15. Hindemith - Kammermusik, Op. 36


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
2. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
3. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
4. Messiaen: L'ascension
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
6. Reich: The Desert Music
7. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
8. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
9. Penderecki: Utrenja
10. Adams: Shaker Loops
11. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
12. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
13. Stockhausen: Gruppen
14. Ravel: Miroirs
15. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Messiaen: L'ascension
2. Messiaen: Le Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
3. Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au dela...
4. Messiaen: Chronochromie
5. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
6. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
7. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux
8. Ravel: Miroirs
9. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
10. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
11. Ravel: String Quartet
12. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
13. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
14. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
15. Berg: Lulu


----------



## Cygnenoir

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> 11. Ravel: String Quartet
> 12. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
> 
> 14. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3


Already in at 29., 26. and 63. 
Otherwise, perfect


----------



## Prodromides

1. Szymanowski's Symphony No.3 "Song of the Night"
2. Ohana's Livre des Prodiges
3. Nordheim's Spur
4. Scelsi's Aion
5. Geysir by Leifs
6. Jolivet's Cinq Danses Rituelles
7. Messiaen's Chronochromie
8. Koechlin's Les Heures Persanes
9. Flos Campi by Vaughan Williams
10. Merikanto's Fantasy for Orchestra
11. Penderecki's Utrenja
12. Bloch's Piano Quintet No.1
13. Three Places in New England by Ives
14. Martinu's Double Concerto
15. Varèse - Ionisation


----------



## Trout

1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
2. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
3. Ives: Three Places in New England
4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
6. Reich: The Desert Music
7. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
8. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
9. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
10. Adams: Shaker Loops
11. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
12. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
13. Stockhausen: Gruppen
14. Ravel: Miroirs
15. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi


----------



## Turangalîla

berghansson said:


> Already in at 29., 26. and 63.
> Otherwise, perfect


Thank you very much-I must have missed them. I was very surprised when I could not find Moses und Aron or the Ravel Quartet on the list! Could I possibly replace those votes? If I could, I would do as follows:

11. Stockhausen: Gruppen
12. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
14. Messiaen: Harawi

Thank you berg!


----------



## Cygnenoir

Trout said:


> 1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'eu delá...
> 2. Debussy: Sonata for Cello and Piano
> 3. Ives: Three Places in New England
> 4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
> 5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
> 6. Reich: The Desert Music
> 7. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
> 8. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
> 9. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
> 10. Adams: Shaker Loops
> 11. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 12. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
> 13. Stockhausen: Gruppen
> 14. Ravel: Miroirs
> 15. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi


Hahaha! Original!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
2. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
3. Ives: Three Places in New England
4. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
5. Berg: Lulu
6. Messiaen: L'ascension
7. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
8. Stockhausen: Gruppen
9. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
10. Ravel: Miroirs
11. Varese: Ionisation
12. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
13. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
14. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
15. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bump. (will tally tomorrow)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 11 Voting*
for positions 101 to 110

Top 10 from this round:
1. Ravel: Miroirs
2. Stockhausen: Gruppen
3. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
4. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
5. Messiaen: L'ascension
6. Ives: Three Places in New England
7. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
8. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
9. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
10. Berg: Lulu


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
Varese: Ionisation)


----------



## Trout

1. Ives: Three Places in New England
2. Ravel: Miroirs
3. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
4. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
5. Berg: Lulu


----------



## Prodromides

1. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi 
2. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
3. Ives: Three Places in New England
4. Messiaen: L'ascension
5. Ravel: Miroirs


----------



## Turangalîla

Oooh, I'm pretty sure that I voted for most of these! Picking only five will be hard indeed. Let's see...

1. Messiaen: L'ascension
2. Ravel: Miroirs
3. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
4. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
5. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
2. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
3. Messiaen: L'ascension
4. Ravel: Miroirs
5. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Vaughan Williams
2. Ives
3. Schoenberg String Quartet
4. Ligeti
5. Schoenberg Piano Concerto


----------



## Crudblud

1. Ravel - Miroirs
2. Ives - Three Places
3. Berg - Lulu
4. Stockhausen - Gruppen
5. Messiaen - L'ascension


----------



## Turangalîla

berghansson said:


> 1. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
> 2. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
> 3. Messiaen: L'ascension
> 4. Ravel: Miroirs
> 5. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto


Same five as me...you are so awesome!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I forgot to vote...

1. Ravel: Miroirs
2. Stockhausen: Gruppen
3. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
4. Berg: Lulu
5. Messiaen: L'ascension


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10


*Round 12: Nominations *
for Positions 111 to 120

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 72 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ives: *Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"*
Dutilleux: *Tout un monde lointain...*
Prokofiev: *Violin Concerto No. 1*, Symphony No. 6, War and Peace
Part: Te Deum, Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Piano Quintet
Stockhausen: Licht
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Riley: *In C*
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Survivor in Warsaw
Varese: Ionisation
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress, The Soldier's Tale
Ligeti: Lontano, Le grand macabre
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Bartok: The Wooden Prince
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
Still: Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"
Copland: Billy the Kid
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 2


----------



## Prodromides

1. Richard Rodney Bennett's Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2. Ernest Bloch's Piano Quintet No.1
3. Edgard Varese's Ecuatorial
4. Vagn Holmboe's Symphony No.6
5. The Kairn Of Koridwen by Charles Tomlinson Griffies
6. Friedrich Cerha's Instants
7. Florent Schmitt's Symphonie Concertante for piano and orchestra
8. *Choros* No.8 by Heitor Villa-Lobos
9. Aubert Lemeland's L'Hiver Qui Vient...
10. Harrison Birtwistle's The Triumph Of Time
11. Alun Hoddinott's Star Children
12. Geert van Keulen's Tympan
13. George Enescu's opera _Oedipe_
14. Fartein Valen's Ode To Solitude
15. Suite No.1 pour Piano et Orchestre by Mikis Theodorakis


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Debussy: Cello Sonata
2. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
3. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
4. Reich: The Desert Music
5. Debussy: Violin Sonata
6. Penderecki: Utrenja
7. Adams: Shaker Loops
8. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
9. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
10. Berio: Sinfonia
11. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
12. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
13. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
14. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
15. Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
2. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
3. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
4. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
5. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
6. Webern - Variations for Piano
7. Janacek - In the Mists
8. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
9. Bartok - Divertimento for Strings
10. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
11. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
12. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
13. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
14. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
15. Bartok - Contrasts


----------



## mmsbls

I have not participated in this thread, but I just wanted to give a show of support to this project. I didn't quite feel knowledgeable enough to nominate and vote on modern works at this level, but I have watched the thread's progress and expect to utilize the final product extensively in my future listening.

_Thanks for all the work so far and enjoy the remainder of the project!_


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
2. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Varese: Ionisation
4. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
5. Debussy: Cello Sonata
6. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
7. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
8. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
9. Riley: In C
10. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
11. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
12. Villa-Lobos: Choros
13. Berio: Sinfonia
14. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
15. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout, crudblud?


----------



## Trout

1. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
2. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
6. Debussy: Cello Sonata
7. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
8. Varese: Ionisation
9. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
10. Riley: In C
11. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
12. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
13. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
14. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
15. Villa-Lobos: Choros


----------



## Crudblud

I always forget about this list! Well, here's mine for this round...

1. Wuorinen - Mass for the Restoration of St. Luke in the Fields
2. Stravinsky - The Soldier's Tale
3. Schoenberg - A Survivor from Warsaw
4. Varèse - Ionisation
5. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
6. Bartók - Divertimento for Strings
7. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
8. Tippett - Symphony No. 4
9. Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony
10. Webern - Kantate I, Op. 29
11. Stockhausen - Tierkreis
12. Xenakis - Oresteia
13. Globokar - Dialog uber luft
14. Gubaidulina - In tempus praesens
15. Ustvolskaya - Symphony No. 2


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux
2. Messiaen: Le Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
3. Messiaen: Harawi
4. Messiaen: Chronochromie
5. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
6. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
7. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
8. Varèse: Ionisation
9. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
10. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
11. Debussy: Cello Sonata
12. Messiaen: Le merle noir
13. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
14. Xenakis: Oresteia
15. Janacek: In the Mists


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Toddlertoddy said:


> 1. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
> 2. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 3. Varese: Ionisation
> 4. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
> 5. Debussy: Cello Sonata
> 6. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
> 7. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
> 8. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
> 9. Riley: In C
> 10. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
> 11. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
> 12. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
> 13. Berio: Sinfonia
> 14. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
> 15. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


edited mine.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

*Round 12 Voting*
for positions 111 to 120

Top 10 from this round:
1. Debussy: Cello Sonata
1. Varese: Ionisation
3. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
4. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
6. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
8. Bartok: Divertimento for strings
8. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
10. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"


Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

(Runners-up:
Riley: In C
Janacek: In the Mists
Berio: Sinfonia
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
Xenakis: Oresteia
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony)


----------



## Crudblud

1. Ionisation
2. The Soldier's Tale
3. Divertimento for Strings
4. Le Tombeau de Couperin
5. A Survivor from Warsaw


----------



## Prodromides

1. Varese: Ionisation
2. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
3. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
4. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
5. Ligeti: Le grand macabre


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Debussy: Cello Sonata
2. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
3. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
4. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Trout

1. Ravel: Le tombeau de couperin
2. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
3. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
4. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
5. Debussy: Cello Sonata


----------



## Cygnenoir

Just posting some pieces by composers that I think are underrepresented on the list so far.

George Crumb: "Makrokosmos I & II", "Vox Balaenae"
Krzysztof Penderecki: "Utrenja", "Polymorphia", "Symphony No. 1"
Toru Takemitsu: "From me flows what you call time", "Autumn", "A flock descends into the pentagonal garden"
Alfred Schnittke: "Viola Concerto", "Symphony No. 1"

Also I'm willing to give points to Webern, Britten or other "(almost) forgotten" composers.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ives
2. Varese
3. Bartok
4. Stravinsky
5. Schoenberg

*The TC Top 100 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
111. Varèse: Ionisation
112. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
113. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68
114. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
115. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46
116. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
117. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
118. Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118
119. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
120. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19


*Round 13: Nominations *
for Positions 121 to 130

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...s been graciously transferred to berghansson)


----------



## Prodromides

1. Charles Koechlin's 1921 _Quintette_ for piano & string quartet, Op. 80
2. Andre Jolivet's _Cinq Danses Rituelles_ for piano
3. Maurice Ohana's _Livre des Prodiges_ for orchestra
4. Andre Caplet's _Le Miroir de Jesus_ for female vocalists, harp, & string quintet
5. Meyer Kupferman's _Into the Breach_ (2002)
6. Toru Takemitsu's _The Dorian Horizon_ for strings
7. Bohuslav Martinu's oratorio _The Epic Of Gilgamesh_
8. Arne Nordheim's _Epitaffo_ for orchestra with magnetic tape
9. Roberto Gerhard's cantata _The Plague_
10. Aarre Merikanto's opera _Juha_
11. _Choros No.8_ by Heitor Villa-Lobos
12. Henri Dutilleux's _L'Arbre des Songes_ for violin & orchestra
13. Luis De Pablo's _Danzas Secretas_ for harp & orchestra (2007)
14. _Geysir_ by Jon Leifs
15. Luigi Dallapiccola's _Three Questions with Two Answers_


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
2. Reich: The Desert Music
3. Debussy: Violin Sonata
4. Penderecki: Utrenja
5. Adams: Shaker Loops 
6. Berio: Sinfonia
7. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
8. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
9. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
10. Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II
11. Debussy: Estampes
12. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
13. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
14. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
15. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite


----------



## Cygnenoir

Carter? Trout? Crudblud? Klavierspieler? Toddler? Do you copy? 
Can't stop yet!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I'm horrible at this

1. Riley: In C
2. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
3. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
4. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
5. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
6. Debussy: Violin Sonata
7. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
8. Part: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
9. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
10. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
11. Berio: Sinfonia
12. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
13. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 2
14. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
15. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite


----------



## Trout

1. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
2. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
3. Reich: The Desert Music
4. Barber: Adagio for Strings
5. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
6. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
7. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
8. Riley: In C
9. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
10. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
11. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
12. Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
13. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
14. Cage: In a Landscape
15. Tippett: Symphony No. 4

Sorry for being so late.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Some changes...

1. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
2. Reich: The Desert Music
3. Debussy: Violin Sonata
4. *Nordheim: Epitaffio*
5. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
6. Adams: Shaker Loops 
7. Berio: Sinfonia
8. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
9. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
10. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
11. Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II
12. *Schnittke: Piano Quintet*
13. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
14. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
15. *Penderecki: Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
2. Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments
3. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
4. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
5. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
6. Webern - Variations for Piano
7. Janacek - In the Mists
8. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
9. Bartok - Contrasts
10. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
11. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
12. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
13. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
14. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
15. Ligeti - Musica Ricercata


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux
2. Messiaen: Le Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
3. Messiaen: Harawi
4. Messiaen: Chronochromie
5. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
6. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
7. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
8. Varèse: Ionisation
9. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
10. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
11. Debussy: Cello Sonata
12. Messiaen: Le merle noir
13. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
14. Xenakis: Oresteia
15. Janacek: In the Mists 

Shoot! I have to leave right away, but I don't want to miss my vote! I know that some of these have already been ranked...when I come back (if the round is still open) I will replace them.

(And thank you for the reminders, berg )


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Round 13 Voting*
for positions 121 to 130

Top 10 from this round:
1. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
2. Reich: The Desert Music
3. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Riley: In C
5. Debussy: Violin Sonata
6. Nordheim: Epitaffio
7. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
8. Janacek: In the Mists
9. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
10. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet

Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

Runner-ups:
Berio: Sinfonia
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata


----------



## Prodromides

1. Nordheim: Epitaffio
2. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
3. *Berio: Sinfonia* 
4. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
5. Debussy: Violin Sonata


[edited to include the Berio piece from the revised nomination status]


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
2. Janacek: In the Mists
3. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
5. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2


----------



## Trout

1. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
2. Reich: The Desert Music
3. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
4. Riley: In C
5. Berio: Sinfonia


----------



## Trout

Wait, how did Janacek's _In the Mists_ make the voting round? It only had one 7th place and one 15th place nomination as opposed to the first runner-up's, Berio's _Sinfonia_, ranking of 7th and 11th. And I think Martinů's _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ be up there in runner-up list, although I suppose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cygnenoir

You're absolutely right, Trout! Sinfonia _did_ make the round, not In the Mists. Sorry, this is the first time I'm doing counting the votes. Turns out I forgot to double-check my maths . Anyway, this should be the correct list. Feel free to make another vote, folks! (Thanks, Trout.)

*Round 13 Voting*
for positions 121 to 130

 Top 10 from this round:
1. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments
2. Reich: The Desert Music
3. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
4. Riley: In C
5. Debussy: Violin Sonata
6. Nordheim: Epitaffio
7. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
8. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
9. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
10. Berio: Sinfonia

Vote for 5 works in order of preference.

Runner-ups:
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Janacek: In the Mists
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Reich: The Desert Music
2. Nordheim: Epitaffio
3. Debussy: Violin Concerto
4. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2
5. Berio: Sinfonia


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Nordheim
2. Webern
3. Prokofiev
4. Reich
5. Debussy

Thanks for keeping this thread going.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Shostakovich VC
2. Debussy
3. Dutilleux
4. Shostakovich PQ
5. Riley


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OMG I just caught where this is

1. PROKOFIEV SYMPHONY NO. 2
2. Shostakovich VC 1
3. Shosatkovich Piano Quintet
4. Dutilleux
5. Debussy


----------



## Cygnenoir

*The TC Top 130 Modern Classical List*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
111. Varèse: Ionisation
112. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
113. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68
114. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
115. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46
116. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
117. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
118. Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118
119. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
120. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
121. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
122. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
123. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
124. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
125. Nordheim: Epitaffio
126. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24
127. Reich: The Desert Music
128. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
129. Berio: Sinfonia
130. Riley: In C

*Round 14: Nominations *
for Positions 131 to 140

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...B]
This round will close in 72 hours.[/SIZE]


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Janacek - In the Mists
2. Webern - Variations for Piano
3. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
4. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
5. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
6. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
7. Ligeti - Musica Ricercata
8. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
9. Bartok - Contrasts
10. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
11. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
12. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
13. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
14. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
15. Janacek - Violin Sonata


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
2. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
3. Penderecki. Utrenja
4. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
5. Adams: Shaker Loops 
6. Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II
7. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
8. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
9. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
10. Debussy: Estampes 
11. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
12. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
13. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
14. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
15. Takemitsu: A flock descends into the pentagonal garden


----------



## Trout

1. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
3. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
4. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
5. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
6. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
7. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
8. Britten: Cello Suite No. 3
9. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
10. Janacek: In the Mists
11. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
12. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
13. Cage: In a Landscape
14. Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
15. Tippett: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Prodromides

1. Bohuslav Martinů's The Epic of Gilgamesh
2. Einojuhani Rautavaara's Angels and Visitations
3. Charles Koechlin's _Ballade_ for piano & orchestra
4. William Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_ for harp & orchestra
5. Einar Englund's Concerto for 12 Cellos
6. Central Park in the Dark by Charles Ives
7. Giacinto Scelsi's Aion
8. Roberto Gerhard's The Plague
9. Aarre Merikanto's opera _Juha_
10. Le Livre des Katuns by Jean Prodromides
11. Krzysztof Penderecki's Utrenja
12. Amazonas by Heitor Villa-Lobos
13. Richard Rodney Bennett's Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
14. Andre Jolivet's _Mandala_ for solo Organ
15. Ahmed Adnan Saygun's Piano Concerto No.1


----------



## Cygnenoir

Votevotevote!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
3. Debussy: Estampes
4. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
5. Adams: Shaker Loops
6. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
7. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
8. Penderecki. Utrenja
9. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
10. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
11. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
12. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
13. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
14. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
15. Part: Te Deum


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Round 14 Voting*
for positions 131 to 140

Top 10 from this round:
1. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
3. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos
4. Penderecki: Utrenja
5. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
6. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
7. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
7. Adams: Shaker Loops
9. Janacek: In the Mists
10. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata

Runner-ups:

Debussy: Etampes
Britten: Cello Suite No. 3
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles

Vote for 5 works in order of preference.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
2. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
3. Penderecki: Utrenja
4. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
5. Janacek: In the Mists


----------



## Trout

1. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
3. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
4. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
5. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time


----------



## Vaneyes

Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Penderecki: Utrenja


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Janacek: In the Mists
2. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
3. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
4. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
2. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
3. Penderecki: Utrenja
4. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos
5. Schnittke: Piano Quintet


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Penderecki: Utrenja
2. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos
3. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
4. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
5. Adams: Shaker Loops


----------



## Cygnenoir

*The TC Top 140 Modern Classical List*
 1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
111. Varèse: Ionisation
112. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
113. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68
114. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
115. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46
116. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
117. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
118. Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118
119. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
120. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
121. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
122. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
123. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
124. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
125. Nordheim: Epitaffio
126. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24
127. Reich: The Desert Music
 128. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
129. Berio: Sinfonia
130. Riley: In C
131. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 107
132. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos, FP 61
133. Penderecki: Utrenja
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
135. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
136. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
137. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
138. Janáček: In the Mists
139. Adams: Shaker Loops
140. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1

*Round 15: Nominations*
for Positions 141 to 150

Criteria:
1. It can be of any genre of any sort (as long as it's "classical"), EXCEPT film music. However, if the composer has arranged the music into a suite (or whatnot), for example, then the suite is eligible (e.g. Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky).

2. Eligible composers and works come from the modern section this list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/b...nce.[/B]
This round will close in 72 hours.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Geysir by Jon Leifs
2. Erik Bergman's _Dreams_ for female choir
3. Luigi Dallapiccola's Three Questions with Two Answers
4. Maurice Ohana's T'Haran-Ngo
5. Aarre Merikanto's Pan
6. Vagn Holmboe's Symphony No. 6
7. Friedrich Cerha's _Spiegel_ (I through VII) for orchestra
8. Roberto Gerhard's Concerto for 8
9. Ernest Bloch's Piano Quintet No. 1
10. Andre Jolivet's Cinq Danses Rituelles for piano
11. Florent Schmitt's _Symphonie Concertante_ for piano & orchestra
12. Benjamin Frankel's Symphony No. 2
13. George Enescu's opera _Oedipe_
14. Fartein Valen's Ode to Solitude
15. Andre Caplet's Le Miroir de Jesus


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
2. Debussy: Estampes
3. Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II 
4. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
5. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
6. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
7. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
8. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
9. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
10. Takemitsu: A flock descends into the pentagonal garden
11. Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin
12. Messiaen: Oiseaux Exotiques
13. Ligeti: Lontano
14. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
15. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf


----------



## Trout

1. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
2. Enescu: Oedipe
3. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
4. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
5. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
6. Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy
7. Debussy: Estampes
8. Britten: Cello Suite No. 3
9. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
10. Part: Berliner Messe
11. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
12. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
13. Cage: In a Landscape
14. Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
15. Tippett: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Webern - Variations for Piano
2. Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis
3. Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
4. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
5. Bartok - Contrasts
6. Britten - Cello Suite No. 3
7. Barber - Piano Sonata
8. Britten - Cello Suite No. 2
9. Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
10. Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
11. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
12. Janacek - Violin Sonata
13. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 2
14. Janacek - Pohadka
15. Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Ligeti: Lontano
2. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
3. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
4. Crumb: Makrokosmos (all of them)
5. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
6. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
7. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen
8. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
9. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
10. Webern: Variations for Piano
11. Part: Te Deum
12. Bernstein: West Side Story
13. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
14. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
15. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Round 15 Voting*
for positions 141 to 150

Top 10 from this round:
1. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
1. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
3. Crumb: Makrokosmos
4. Debussy: Estampes
5. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
6. Webern: Variations for Piano
7. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
8. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
9. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
10. ?

There's a tie for these pieces:
Ligeti: Lontano
Messiaen: Oiseaux Exotiques
Britten: Cello Suite No. 3

*Vote for 4 or 5 works in order of preference, and one of the 3 mentioned above.*

Runner-ups:
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf


----------



## Prodromides

1. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
2. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
3. Crumb: Makrokosmos
4. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Trout

1. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
2. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
3. Debussy: Estampes
4. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
5. Gubaidulina: Offertorium

Tie-break: Britten


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
2. Crumb: Makrokosmos
3. Debussy: Estampes
4. Webern: Variations for Piano
5. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1

Messiaen


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
2. Crumb: Makrokosmos
3. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
4. Debussy: Estampes
5. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle

Tie: Ligeti


----------



## Cygnenoir

Do people want to continue beyond 150?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> Do people want to continue beyond 150?


No because of participation and discrepancies


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Webern
2. Gubaidulina
3. Prokofiev
4. Penderecki
5. Crumb

Tie Break: Britten


----------



## Cygnenoir

*The TC Top 150 Modern Classical Music List*

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
111. Varèse: Ionisation
112. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
113. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68
114. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
115. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46
116. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
117. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
118. Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118
119. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
120. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
121. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
122. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
123. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
124. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
125. Nordheim: Epitaffio
126. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24
127. Reich: The Desert Music
128. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
129. Berio: Sinfonia
130. Riley: In C
131. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 107
132. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos, FP 61
133. Penderecki: Utrenja
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
135. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
136. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
137. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
138. Janáček: In the Mists
139. Adams: Shaker Loops
140. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
141. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, DD 62
142. Crumb: Makrokosmos Vol. I-IV
143. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
144. Debussy: Estampes, L 100
145. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
146. Webern: Variations for Piano, Op. 27
147. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
148. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
149. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
150. Britten: Cello Suite No. 3, Op. 87


----------



## Cygnenoir

Ok, so here it ends. The TC Top 150 Modern Classical List is complete! :tiphat: There's no such thing as a perfect list, it's mostly just a bit of fun. But this time I think we got a fairly big amount of the modern composers represented, even though a lot still were left out. But we all have more or less limited knowledge on certain parts of the entire musical register, and perhaps a bigger participation than 5-7 people would have been better...etc...etc.
I still have many black holes to fill, but many of them have been filled as this list has progressed. That's mainly what this sort of thing is about, and it may work as a great guide and introduction to the wild and mystical world of the 20th century.
Maybe we could have included more works from the last two or three decades, but maybe they would have had the opportunity to shine in a Post-1950/60-list..? Who knows.
Anyway, thank you all for taking part in this game, but I give my biggest gratitude to you, Toddlertoddy, who was the captain on this ship until lately. You're the boss!

A counting of the works by each composer:
11 - Bartók
10 - Prokofiev
9 - Debussy, Shostakovich
8 - Ligeti, Stravinsky
7 - Messiaen, Ravel
6 - Schoenberg
5 - Berg, Penderecki
4 - Adams, Ives, Janácek, Webern

3 - Britten, Gershwin, Reich, Schnittke, Varèse

2 - Barber, Crumb, Hindemith, Lutoslawski, Pärt, Poulenc, Vaughan Williams

1 - Berio, Brian, Cage, Copland, Dutilleux, Feldman, Glass, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Honegger, Langgaard, Nielsen, Nordheim, Riley, Scelsi, Stockhausen, Szymanovski, Takemitsu, Villa-Lobos, Xenakis

Please comment if you think of works that are deeply missed, so we can make a list of honourable mentions.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

berghansson said:


> Anyway, thank you all for taking part in this game, but I give my biggest gratitude to you, Toddlertoddy, who was the captain on this ship until lately. You're the boss!


And I give a big thank you for stepping in to manage the project.

I totally did not expect Bartok to have 11 works on the board.


----------



## mmsbls

Thank you to both Toddlertoddy and berghansson for facilitating the list. Also thanks to everyone who participated. I have included the list in the Sticky Thread of top recommended TC works. If you see any mistakes, please let me know.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Thank you for doing that, mmsbls! I was hoping it could be "immortalized" that way.


----------



## Cygnenoir

*The works by each composer (with position and year of completion).*

*Adams:* The Dharma at Big Sur (46.) (2003)
Nixon in China (70.) (1987)
Harmonielehre (77.) (1985)
Shaker Loops (139.) (1978)

*Barber:* Violin Concerto (41.) (1939)
Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (45.) (1947)

*Bartók:* Concerto for Orchestra (4.) (1943)
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste (11.) (1936)
String Quartet No. 4 (23.) (1927)
Violin Concerto No. 2 (27.) (1938)
Piano Concerto No. 1 (50.) (1926)
Piano Concerto No. 2 (51.) (1932)
String Quartet No. 5 (61.) (1934)
The Miraculous Mandarin (62.) (1926)
Piano Concerto No. 3 (82.) (1945)
Divertimento for Strings (118.) (1939)
Bluebeard's Castle (141.) (1911)

*Berg:* Violin Concerto (10.) (1935)
Wozzeck (17.) (1922)
Lyric Suite (40.) (1926)
Piano Sonata (85.) (1909)
Lulu (106.) (1929-35)

*Berio:* Sinfonia (129.) (1969)

*Brian:* Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"	(94.) (1927)

*Britten:* War Requiem (28.) (1962)
Peter Grimes (100.) (1945)
Cello Suite No. 3 (150.) (1971)

*Cage:* Sonatas and Interludes	(96.) (1948)

*Copland:* Appalachian Spring (34.) (1944)

*Crumb:* Black Angels (49.) (1970)
Makrokosmos Vol. I-IV	(142.) (1972-79)

*Debussy:* La Mer (7.) (1905)
Preludes, Books 1 & 2	(21.) (1909-13)
Jeux (42.) (1912)
Pélleas et Mélisande	(52.) (1898)
Images, Sets 1 & 2 (65.) (1905-07)
Images pour Orchestre	(95.) (1905-12)
Cello Sonata (117.) (1915)
Violin Sonata (121.) (1917)
Estampes (144.) (1903)

*Dutilleux:* Tout un Monde Lointain...	(128.) (1970)

*Feldman:* Rothko Chapel (99.) (1971)

*Gershwin:* Rhapsody in Blue (43.) (1924)
An American in Paris	(58.) (1928)
Porgy and Bess (71.) (1935)

*Glass:* Akhnaten (59.) (1983)

*Górecki:* Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (33.) (1976)

*Gubaidulina:* Offertorium (147.) (1980)

*Hindemith:* Symphony: Mathis der Maler (54.) (1934)
Symphonic Metamorphosis (57.) (1943)

*Honegger:* Symphony No. 3 (47.) (1946)

*Ives:* The Unanswered Question	(36.) (1906)
Three Places in New England	(103.) (1914)
Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" (112.) (1915)
Central Park in the Dark	(136.) (1906)

*Janácek:* String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" (53.) (1928)
Sinfonietta (56.) (1926)
String Quartet No. 1	(84.) (1923)
In the Mists (138.) (1912)

*Langgaard:* Music of the Spheres	(148.) (1918)

*Ligeti:* Etudes, Books 1-3 (25.) (1985-2001)
Lux Aeterna (44.) (1966)
Atmosphéres (64.) (1961)
Requiem (75.) (1965)
Piano Concerto (91.) (1988)
Chamber Concerto (105.) (1971)
Le Grand Macabre (119.) (1977)
Musica Ricercata (134.) (1952)

*Lutoslawski:* Symphony No. 3	(38.) (1983)
Concerto for Orchestra (79.) (1954)

*Messiaen:* Quatuor pour la fin du temps (3.) (1941)
Turangalîla-Symphonie (12.) (1948)
Vingt Regards sur L'enfant-Jésus (74.) (1944)
Saint Francois d'Assise (83.) (1983)
L'Ascension (102.) (1934)
Éclairs sur l'eu delá...	(104.) (1991)
Des Canyons aux Étoiles (149.) (1974)

*Nielsen:* Symphony No. 5 (35.) (1922)

*Nordheim:* Epitaffio (125.) (1964)

*Pärt:* Tabula Rasa (13.) (1977)
Fratres (39.) (1977-92)

*Penderecki:* Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima (24.) (1960)
St. Luke Passion (86.) (1966)
Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (89.) (1996)
Utrenja (133.) (1971)
Symphony No. 1 (145.) (1973)

*Poulenc:* Gloria (93.) (1959)
Concerto for Two Pianos	(132.) (1932)

*Prokofiev:* Romeo and Juliet (8.) (1935)
Symphony No. 5 (15.) (1944)
Piano Concerto No. 3	(26.) (1921)
Piano Concerto No. 2	(60.) (1913)
Cinderella (78.) (1944)
Piano Sonata No. 7	(90.) (1942)
Symphony No. 6 (116.) (1947)
Violin Concerto No. 1	(120.) (1917)
Symphony No. 2 (123.) (1925)
Scythian Suite (143.) (1915)

*Ravel:* Daphnis et Chloë (2.) (1912)
Piano Concerto in G (16.) (1931)
String Quartet (29.) (1903)
Gaspard de la Nuit (32.) (1908)
Piano Trio (92.) (1914)
Miroirs (101.) (1905)
Le Tombeau de Couperin	(113.) (1917)

*Reich:* Music for 18 Musicians	(30.) (1976)
Different Trains (68.) (1987)
The Desert Music (127.) (1982)

*Riley:* In C (130.) (1964)

*Scelsi:* Uaxuctum (55.) (1966)

*Schnittke:* Concerto Grosso No. 1	(69.) (1977)
Piano Quintet (135.) (1976)
Symphony No. 1 (140.) (1974)

*Schoenberg:* Pierrot Lunaire (22.) (1912)
Moses und Aron (63.) (1932)
Five Pieces for Orchestra (80.) (1909)
Piano Concerto (107.) (1942)
String Quartet No. 2	(110.) (1908)
A Survivor in Warsaw (115.) (1947)

*Shostakovich:* Symphony No. 5	(9.) (1937)
String Quartet No. 8	(14.) (1960)
Symphony No. 10	(23.) (1953)
24 Preludes and Fugues (66.) (1951)
Piano Trio No. 2	(67.) (1944)
String Quartet No. 3 (98.) (1946)
Violin Concerto No. 1 (122.) (1948)
Piano Quintet (124.) (1940)
Cello Concerto No. 1 (131.) (1959)

*Stockhausen:* Gruppen (109.) (1957)

*Stravinsky:* The Rite of Spring	(1.) (1913)
The Firebird (6.) (1910)
Petrushka (18.) (1912)
Symphony of Psalms	(30.) (1930)
Agon (73.) (1957)
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" (87.) (1938)
Symphony in Three Movements (97.) (1945)
The Soldier's Tale	(114.) (1918)

*Szymanowski:* Stabat Mater (88.) (1926)

*Takemitsu:* From Me Flows What You Call Time (137.) (1990)

*Varèse:* Amériques (19.) (1921)
Déserts (72.) (1954)
Ionisation (111.) (1931)

*Vaughan Williams:* Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (5.) (1910)
Flos Campi	(108.) (1925)

*Villa-Lobos:* Bachianas Brasileiras	(48.) (1930-45)

*Webern:* Symphony (37.) (1928)
Six Pieces for Orchestra (81.) (1909)
Concerto for Nine Instruments (126.) (1931)
Variations for Piano (146.) (1936)

*Xenakis:* Metastasis (76.) (1954)


----------



## Trout

Here is also the list presented chronologically (using the years berghansson thankfully provided):

1898	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88	(52.) 
1903	Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35	(29.) 
1903	Debussy: Estampes, L 100	(144.) 
1905	Debussy: La mer, L 109	(7.) 
1905	Ravel: Miroirs, M 43	(101.) 
1906	Ives: The Unanswered Question	(36.) 
1906	Ives: Central Park in the Dark	(136.) 
1907	Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111	(65.) 
1908	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55	(32.) 
1908	Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10	(110.) 
1909	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16	(80.) 
1909	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6	(81.) 
1909	Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1	(85.) 
1910	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis	(5.) 
1910	Stravinsky: The Firebird	(6.) 
1911	Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93	(141.) 
1911	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, DD 62	(2.) 
1912	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57	(18.) 
1912	Stravinsky: Petrushka	(22.) 
1912	Debussy: Jeux, L 126	(42.) 
1912	Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122	(95.) 
1912	Janáček: In the Mists	(138.) 
1913	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring	(1.) 
1913	Debussy:*Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123	(21.) 
1913	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16	(60.) 
1914	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67	(92.) 
1914	Ives: Three Places in New England	(103.) 
1915	Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"	(112.) 
1915	Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135	(117.) 
1915	Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20	(143.) 
1917	Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68	(113.) 
1917	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19	(120.) 
1917	Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140	(121.) 
1918	Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale	(114.) 
1918	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres	(148.) 
1921	Varèse: Amériques	(19.) 
1921	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26	(26.) 
1922	Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7	(17.) 
1922	Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97	(35.) 
1923	Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"	(84.) 
1924	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue	(43.) 
1925	Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi	(108.) 
1925	Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40	(123.) 
1926	Berg: Lyric Suite	(40.) 
1926	Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91	(50.) 
1926	Janáček: Sinfonietta	(56.) 
1926	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82	(62.) 
1926	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater	(88.) 
1927	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21	(23.) 
1927	Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"	(94.) 
1928	Webern: Symphony, Op. 21	(37.) 
1928	Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"	(53.) 
1928	Gershwin: An American in Paris	(58.) 
1930	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms	(30.) 
1931	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83	(16.) 
1931	Varèse: Ionisation	(111.) 
1931	Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24	(126.) 
1932	Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101	(51.) 
1932	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron	(63.) 
1932	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos, FP 61	(132.) 
1934	Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler	(54.) 
1934	Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110	(61.) 
1934	Messiaen: L'ascension	(102.) 
1935	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64	(8.) 
1935	Berg: Violin Concerto	(10.) 
1935	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess	(71.) 
1935	Berg: Lulu	(106.) 
1936	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114	(11.) 
1936	Webern: Variations for Piano, Op. 27	(146.) 
1937	Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47	(9.) 
1938	Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117	(27.) 
1938	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"	(87.) 
1939	Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14	(41.) 
1939	Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118	(118.) 
1940	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57	(124.) 
1941	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps	(3.) 
1942	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83	(90.) 
1942	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42	(107.) 
1943	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123	(4.) 
1943	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber	(57.) 
1944	Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100	(15.) 
1944	Copland: Appalachian Spring	(34.) 
1944	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67	(67.) 
1944	Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus	(74.) 
1944	Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87	(78.) 
1945	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras	(48.) 
1945	Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127	(82.) 
1945	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements	(97.) 
1945	Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33	(100.) 
1946	Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186	(47.) 
1946	Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73	(98.) 
1947	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24	(45.) 
1947	Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46	(115.) 
1947	Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111	(116.) 
1948	Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie	(12.) 
1948	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes	(96.) 
1948	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77	(122.) 
1951	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87	(66.) 
1952	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata	(134.) 
1953	Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95	(23.) 
1954	Varèse: Déserts	(72.) 
1954	Xenakis: Metastasis	(76.) 
1954	Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra	(79.) 
1957	Stravinsky: Agon	(73.) 
1957	Stockhausen: Gruppen	(109.) 
1959	Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177	(93.) 
1959	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 107	(131.) 
1960	Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110	(14.) 
1960	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima	(24.) 
1961	Ligeti: Atmosphères	(64.) 
1962	Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66	(28.) 
1964	Nordheim: Epitaffio	(125.) 
1964	Riley: In C	(130.) 
1965	Ligeti: Requiem	(75.) 
1966	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna	(44.) 
1966	Scelsi: Uaxuctum	(55.) 
1966	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion	(86.) 
1969	Berio: Sinfonia	(129.) 
1970	Crumb: Black Angels	(49.) 
1970	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...	(128.) 
1971	Feldman: Rothko Chapel	(99.) 
1971	Ligeti: Chamber Concerto	(105.) 
1971	Penderecki: Utrenja	(133.) 
1971	Britten: Cello Suite No. 3, Op. 87	(150.) 
1973	Penderecki: Symphony No. 1	(145.) 
1974	Schnittke: Symphony No. 1	(140.) 
1974	Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles	(149.) 
1976	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians	(30.) 
1976	Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36	(33.) 
1976	Schnittke: Piano Quintet	(135.) 
1977	Pärt: Tabula Rasa	(13.) 
1977	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1	(69.) 
1977	Ligeti: Le grand macabre	(119.) 
1978	Adams: Shaker Loops	(139.) 
1979	Crumb: Makrokosmos Vol. I-IV	(142.) 
1980	Gubaidulina: Offertorium	(147.) 
1982	Reich: The Desert Music	(127.) 
1983	Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3	(38.) 
1983	Glass: Akhnaten	(59.) 
1983	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise	(83.) 
1985	Adams: Harmonielehre	(77.) 
1987	Reich: Different Trains	(68.) 
1987	Adams: Nixon in China	(70.) 
1988	Ligeti: Piano Concerto	(91.) 
1990	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time	(137.) 
1991	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...	(104.) 
1992	Pärt: Fratres	(39.) 
1996	Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"	(89.) 
2001	Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3	(25.) 
2003	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur	(46.)


# of works per decade:
1890s: 1
1900s: 12
1910s: 22
1920s: 18
1930s: 21
1940s: 23
1950s: 10
1960s: 11
1970s: 17
1980s: 9
1990s: 4
2000s: 2

Average year: 1943


----------

